#ubuntu-my 2011-05-23
<mypapit> !wtf | SuMarDi 
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<amero> salam
<fairuz> amero: salam
<amero> sapa guna apache kat sini. compile dari source?
<fairuz> tak pernah compile dari source, tapi boleh je kalau nak aku try compile
<fairuz> ada problem ke
<amero> takda. tension dengan satu hosting ni. aku minta dia add module mod_geoip tapi dia kata tak leh add sebab kena recompile seluruh apache dia
<fairuz> oo
<amero> masuk akal ke?
<amero> dia cakap apache dia guna kofigurasi khas. nak add module tu, kena recompile apache sekali, instead of just module geoip tu
<fairuz> hmm pelik plak
<fairuz> bukan dia ada loadmodule ke (xtau sgt)
<fairuz> tp kalau dia jenis mcm library, logik jugak kena compile balik
<fairuz> tapi bagi aku, kena compile library tu je la
<fairuz> bukan apache
<amero> http://pastebin.com/RcA5U9kF
<fairuz> kehkeh
<amero> yup outdated katanya. padahal module tu,
<amero> Last update 15-Apr-2011, v1.4.7
<amero> *facepalm*
<yuskhanzab> salam semua :)
<fairuz> yuskhanzab: salam
<yuskhanzab> ;)
<ejat> wsalam
<fairuz> ada sapa pernah compile Android dari source?
<lon3star> hi fairuz 
<lon3star> mana source ?
<fairuz> lon3star: helo
<fairuz> mainstream punya git tree
<lon3star> aku pakai phone zaman batu. tp aku rasa nak compile tu maybe sama macam biasa2
<fairuz> compile tu takdak problem, skarang aku nak tambah satu project external yg pakai native code..so kalau ada orang tau, nak tau build project tu apa yg kena tambah.
<mnajem> https://desktopsummit.org/program
<amero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9a7Yaa0hRs <- wake up call
<mypapit> !wtf | sumardi
<lubotu2> sumardi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mypapit> !apt | sumardi
<lubotu2> sumardi: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<mypapit> !debian | SuMarDi 
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mypapit> !wtf | mnajem 
<lubotu2> mnajem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mnajem> oit
<mypapit> hehe
<mypapit> !kde | mnajem 
<lubotu2> mnajem: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mnajem> !latex|mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<mypapit> baca tu
<mnajem> !kile|mypapit
<mnajem> hahah
<mypapit> hahahaha
<mnajem> !ooo|mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<mnajem> !gimp|mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<mnajem> !gcc|mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mnajem> !bot|mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-my's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mypapit> mnajem, ironinya, command utk tegur supaya orang menggunakan bahasa sopan tu mengandungi akronim yang berkemungkinan membawa maksud kurang sopan
<mypapit> !wtf
<lubotu2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mnajem> !rtfm|mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mnajem> :D
<mnajem> :D
<mypapit> hahaha
<mypapit> !stfu
<mypapit> hahaha
 * mnajem noob|!rtfm
<mypapit> yaya, semua start dari n00b
<mnajem> !lol|mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mnajem> ambik ko
<mypapit> hehehe
<mypapit> mnajem, uit.. apsal tak tido lg... duk experimen dgn virus ke
<mypapit> hahaha
<mnajem> nope
<mnajem> sample official lum dpt lagi nih
<mnajem> masih main2 dgn feature lagi
<mnajem> http://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=6896560573685878341&postID=7365846786158493276
<mnajem> sounds like a job
<wisevoyager> ahmed_khan_ameer
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Assalamoalaykom..:)
<gunbladeiv> assalamualaikum
<gunbladeiv> sume tido?
<gunbladeiv> nice
<gunbladeiv> hehe
<ahmed_khan_ameer> baru abes install linux mint 11, saje x dok kije doh nok buat ni.,
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Selamat malam sumer, assalamualaikum...,
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-24
<GunBladeIV> erk
<GunBladeIV> sapa nak tolong buatkan icon mini?
<GunBladeIV> hah
<GunBladeIV> haha.. 
<GunBladeIV> buruk sgt plak gune faq nye icon utk link kat forum tu
<GunBladeIV> rofl
 * fairuz morning, salam
<sweemeng_> dah lewat dah
<sweemeng_> masih morning lagi 
<fairuz> :D
<GunBladeIV> salam
<GunBladeIV> sapa yg ada ni?
<sweemeng_> ><
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> ade2
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<GunBladeIV> sat2
<GunBladeIV> sweemeng_:- ko ada ngajar budak UPM eh utk python?
<sweemeng_> ><
<sweemeng_> malas nak ajar la
<sweemeng_> ><
<GunBladeIV> lol
<sweemeng_> ada orang ajar ke
<GunBladeIV> i tot he said you will be teaching them
<GunBladeIV> rofl
<GunBladeIV> dunno, 
<GunBladeIV> i heard it from someone someone's friends
<GunBladeIV> so i dunno the details
<GunBladeIV> ;)
<sweemeng_> ok..........
<sweemeng_> student or staff?
<GunBladeIV> student for sure
<sweemeng_> hmmm
<sweemeng_> yeah
<GunBladeIV> i think they would like to learn it for imagine cup 
<GunBladeIV> but dunno la
<sweemeng_> arrrrr
 * sweemeng_ remember already
<sweemeng_> atteya
<GunBladeIV> haa..
<GunBladeIV> i dunno who exactly
<fairuz> imagine cup?
<GunBladeIV> rofl
<sweemeng_> she join imagine cup recently
<GunBladeIV> yeah 
<sweemeng_> and ask me about some dbapi thing
<GunBladeIV> i've look at their project
<sweemeng_> nothing advance right?
<GunBladeIV> ok lo, the design is pretty, but dunno about the execution
<sweemeng_> i always thing that it is sad that
<sweemeng_> malaysian uni don't have chance to join ACM
<GunBladeIV> erm.. no new things. but the system will provide better help for those who would like to tanam tanam 
<sweemeng_> that have more prestige that imagine cup
<sweemeng_> imagine cup is ms only
<GunBladeIV> ya lo
<GunBladeIV> but the price is ok lo for them
<GunBladeIV> at least they have the guts to join 
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> IMHO la
<sweemeng-vbox> yeah
<GunBladeIV> rofl.. vbox?
<GunBladeIV> sweemeng-vbox:- where you work currently?
<sweemeng-vbox> company force me to use windows
<sweemeng-vbox> century software
<GunBladeIV> i see
<GunBladeIV> programming stuff?
<sweemeng-vbox> company force me to use windows, so i have to sneak in a vbox and linux to get thigns done
<sweemeng-vbox> GunBladeIV, yeah
<sweemeng-vbox> doing soem python based stuff
<GunBladeIV> i see..
<GunBladeIV> i have no idea what's python 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<sweemeng-vbox> lol
<mnajem> !python
<lubotu2> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<fairuz> 0__0
<mohadila> maner lebih baik as windows emulator prog, wine @ playonlinux
<mohadila> hopefully someone can help me
<fairuz> mohadila: playonlinux tu hanyalah front end untuk wine
<fairuz> afaik
<mohadila> oooo..ye ker, maknenye klu nk guna playonlinux kene install wine skali ker
<fairuz> tak perlu
<mohadila> oooo...
<mohadila> dah abis install playonlinux...nk try jap guna
<mnajem> !fedora
<lubotu2> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<fairuz> :D
<gunbladeiv> salam
<GunBladeIV> no ppl?
<GunBladeIV> sad
<GunBladeIV> hurm.. go insane go insane
<GunBladeIV> hello
<GunBladeIV> do you think the RSS icon link is a need in forums.ubuntu.com.my?
<GunBladeIV> since new ff doesn't show the rss feed icon on the address bar, so it's hard for new user to find and subscribe to our forum's feed isnt it?
<GunBladeIV> any comment?
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- oi oi
<ejat> apa sudah jadi ? 
<ejat> terus x bleh masuk .. 
<GunBladeIV> ohw dem
<GunBladeIV> aku pun tak leh masuk dh
<GunBladeIV> shit
<GunBladeIV> jadi lagi
<GunBladeIV> sat2..
<ejat> adeh .. 
<ejat> see .. i told u .. 
<ejat> :(
<GunBladeIV> dh la
<GunBladeIV> aku buleh je ni
<GunBladeIV> ko dh reset sume sekali everything ke?
<GunBladeIV> pastu kuar masuk balik?
<ejat> Access to the Administration Control Panel is not allowed as you do not have administrative permissions.
<ejat> safari + chrome x bleh
<ejat> ff5 jap mau cuba
<GunBladeIV> erm.. seriously ko masih lagi kene?
<GunBladeIV> sebab aku ok je dlm ACP ni
<GunBladeIV> fenris 	120.141.227.224 	Wed May 25, 2011 2:02 am 	Successful administration login
<ejat> ff5 ok plak .. chrome n safari still x bleh 
<GunBladeIV> success
<GunBladeIV> see?
<ejat> x kan ff je bleh ? 
<ejat> :(
<GunBladeIV> tatau.. 
<GunBladeIV> aku tak try kat browser lain
<GunBladeIV> tak mampu nk beli
<ejat> lol semlm chrome bleh jerk 
<ejat> chrome free .. 
<ejat> ape plak x mampu ..
<ejat> safari pun free 
<ejat> x kan nak kena reboot .. melampau .. huhu 
<ejat> clear the begiining of the time
<ejat> lagi chrome .. jd mcm baru 
<ejat> okie sifu .. chrome sudah lepas .. 
<ejat> mau test lagi .. 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> mcm tu la
<GunBladeIV> aku rasa ada masalah ngan theme ni punye session la
<ejat> cuba la check @ report :)
<ejat> ok sifu GunBladeIV .. all browser suksess
<GunBladeIV> ye ke?
<GunBladeIV> asal eh tu?
<GunBladeIV> cer ko logout.. then relogin ACP. ada masalah ke or dh settle?
<ejat> lepas logout 
<ejat> x bleh masuk acp
<ejat> wt .. 
<ejat> cuba ko undo balik jgn edit table .. 
<ejat> semlm / kelmarin tu ok jerk aku kuar masu k
<ejat> or ade something yg ko "terusik" kat theme tu .. 
<ejat> nie la al-kisah main edit kat production :) wink wink 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> x de staging .. 
<ejat> Session IP validation: set to none ?? 
<GunBladeIV> eh mana ada aku set to none. aku set to A.B.C kan? 
<GunBladeIV> who the heck set it to none? and dont set it to all please. 
<GunBladeIV> or else our table will be full of session
<GunBladeIV> session(s)
<ejat> huhu ... itu i cnp jerk sifuk
<ejat> :)
<GunBladeIV> rofl. I tau i edit tang mana. takde kaitan ngan session. cuz, header takde libatkan login session
<GunBladeIV> lol
<ejat> :P
<GunBladeIV> copy and paste eh?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> da undone ? 
<GunBladeIV> kalau none jadi apa eh?
<GunBladeIV> undone apa eh?
<ejat> tatau 
<ejat> kat forum tulis mcm tu 
<ejat> pasal isu tu
<GunBladeIV> okeh.. apa yg nk undone kan?
<GunBladeIV> apa yang aku edit kat overall_header.php ke?
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- ko masih problem lg ke?
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- ko masih problem lg ke?
<ejat> jap nak try 
<ejat> anda ?
<GunBladeIV> aku tak masuk dh
<GunBladeIV> aku dh keluar dari ACP and UCP
<ejat> erk 
<ejat> ntah .. blasah jerk la 
<ejat> aku clear cache n biskut dulu sblom masuk .. sah2 boleh .. 
<ejat> itu jerk la kut 
<ejat> :(
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> kalau tak mmg kantoi ke?
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-25
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ApOgEE> wtf MyAzhax 
<ApOgEE> ;p
<ApOgEE> salam
<bahathir> salamz... ini semua robot ke? :)
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> eh?
<ApOgEE> kejap je masuk?
<SuMarDi> :)
 * SuMarDi bukan robot
 * ApOgEE pun bukan robot
 * ApOgEE poke SuMarDi yang bukan robot itu
<ApOgEE> woah... tak perasan... SuMarDi adalah @perator
<ApOgEE> ampun tok penghulu...
<phyz> assalamualaikum
<phyz> hye guys..
<fairuz> salam, hello
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
<fairuz> {Action} dalam command awk takleh letak bash punya scripting ka :D
<ApOgEE> fairuz: tak
<fairuz> ApOgEE: oo ok
<ApOgEE> fairuz: tapi kalo nak guna bash gak
<ApOgEE> ko kene letak dlm system("command ko")
<fairuz> oo system() tu awk akan kenal la eh
<ApOgEE> cth: awk '/hello/{cmd="mkdir "$2; system(cmd)}' hello.txt
<fairuz> ok 
<ApOgEE> misalnya dlm hello tu ada 3 baris: 1. hello abang, 2. hello akak, 3. hello adik
<ApOgEE> dia akan buat 3 dir abang, akak, adik
<ApOgEE> got it?
<fairuz> yup
<ApOgEE> good
<sweemeng> awk tu
<sweemeng> giler la
 * ApOgEE lari.. sifu sweemeng dah tegur
<sweemeng> jangan lari ApOgEE sifu
<sweemeng> lol
<ApOgEE> heheh
<fairuz> haa sape terer regex, contoh la aku ada satu line Hello abang/adik/kakak
<fairuz> $2 akan merujuk pada abang/adik/kakak
<fairuz> kalau aku nak amik kakak je
<fairuz> sifu2 sila tolong
<sweemeng> grep '/kakak/
<sweemeng> grep '/kakak/'
<fairuz> grep bukan dia akan amik satu line ke
<sweemeng> ooo
<sweemeng> hmmm
<sweemeng> ah ah
 * sweemeng run in terminal
 * sweemeng back to work
<ApOgEE> fairuz: awk '/kakak/{ split($0,ar,"/"); print ar[3]}' theslash.txt
<fairuz> uihh
<fairuz> aku pun baru jumpa solution lain, pakai sed
<ApOgEE> fairuz: awat?
<fairuz> sed -e 's,.*/,,' myfile.txt
<ApOgEE> lol... kata tadi nak pakai awk
<ApOgEE> ceh
<fairuz> kehkeh
 * ApOgEE sambung keje
<fairuz> eh kat documentation dia ade ke list function2 mcm split 
<ApOgEE> fairuz: sila $ man awk
<ApOgEE> kalau tak jumpa, dlm manpage tu ko taip /split
<fairuz> ApOgEE: ada2.. okeh thanks
<ApOgEE> welkam
 * ApOgEE sambung buat keje... boss aku dah jeling
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapit 
<fairuz> salam
<ApOgEE> heyo fairuz 
<ApOgEE> yo lon3star 
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapit 
<ApOgEE> oit amero 
<ApOgEE> peh.. semua senyap je... apa bikin nih?
<ApOgEE> hi hyperair 
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> suma tgh makan
<meng> kat sepanyol ya la
<ApOgEE> yoh meng 
<ApOgEE> jauh tu
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ko asal mana?
<meng> kat sepanyol tu, makan malam kat pukul 9
<ApOgEE> meng: dia connect guna server washigton DC tu... ;p
<ApOgEE> sux sux mypapitsux 
<fairuz> aku kelantan
<meng> mypapitsux some balls
<mypapitsux> ApOgEE, oh ya
<mypapitsux> meng, haha
<mypapitsux> wtf ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapitsux 
<ApOgEE> i'm fine as always
<mypapitsux> ApOgEE, good to hear that
<ApOgEE> mypapitsux: jom masuk Regional Board Asia Oceania meeting 7 Jun 6 ptg
<ApOgEE> aku nak apply ubuntu member lah pulak
<mypapitsux> ApOgEE, okeh
<mypapitsux> ApOgEE, sila2
<mypapitsux> ApOgEE, aku sapot ja
<ApOgEE> jom pi gegar sana reramai
<mypapitsux> nnt mintak piju @ faizul the ubuntu members sapot sekali
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<mypapitsux> bagi testis monial
<nbliang> will try to be there to give support :)
<mypapitsux> ApOgEE, no probs
<ApOgEE> mypapitsux: testismonial sikit aku punya wiki boleh? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApOgEE
<nbliang> mypapitsux: can try to apply as member also
<mypapitsux> ApOgEE, ok no probs
<mypapitsux> nbliang, maybe laterz lol
<nbliang> mypapitsux, sure but do let us know earlier so we can arrange to be there to give support
<nbliang> :)
<meng_> ApOgEE: can edit your wiki eh?
<meng_> banyak nye salah pakai ayat ni, kalau nampak tak pro, susah mau kasik vote sama lu
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- wussup bro
<GunBladeIV> that good bro thats good
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> russell peter - suck
<ApOgEE> heyo GunBladeIV 
<ApOgEE> meng_: boleh edit...
<GunBladeIV> edit apa?
<GunBladeIV> ko ckp ngan aku ke?
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> nama panggilan aku meng dowh
<GunBladeIV> dem aku tertipu
<GunBladeIV> lupe kat dlm ubuntu org kenal aku sbg gunblade
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> :P
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: lol.. 
 * ApOgEE poke meng_ 
<ApOgEE> wtf GunBladeIV 
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<GunBladeIV> !wtf | ApOgEE 
<lubotu2> ApOgEE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: aku tak perasan ko dah member rupanya... ciss
<GunBladeIV> logh.. 
<GunBladeIV> aku dpt lepas fenris dpt.. 2 minggu lepas tu kot
 * ApOgEE baru nak apply
<GunBladeIV> kalau tak silap la
<GunBladeIV> tp dh tak renew
<GunBladeIV> kira burn la kan
<GunBladeIV> ?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: apasal tak renew?... kasi renew la tuan
<GunBladeIV> dh expired kot
<GunBladeIV> aku lama tak bukak email ubuntu.com.my
<GunBladeIV> bila bukak dh terlambat
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<ApOgEE> kita kasi ramai ubuntu member... aku tgh buat perancangan baru
<GunBladeIV> aku nye kes sama mcm linuxmalaysia la
<GunBladeIV> abg harris
<GunBladeIV> dia pun expired
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: takpe, boleh reapply balik
<ApOgEE> kasi masuk 7hb Jun 2011 ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/AsiaOceania
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: jom
<meng_> ApOgEE: nanti i free i edit la
<ApOgEE> meng_: thanks dude!
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- haha
<GunBladeIV> penat la dude
<meng_> baru balik johor tadi, nak rehat dulu
<GunBladeIV> aku dh buat keputusan mcm jadi member loco je
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: tak r0x la camtu... camne nak bikin havoc international nih
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: tu belum nak join fix bugs dan packaging lagi tu
<nbliang> GunBladeIV, u expire on 2012-06-21 lah
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: jom la... reramai, semangat lebih
<nbliang> or i salah org
<nbliang> :P
<GunBladeIV> lol
<nbliang> GunBladeIV, https://launchpad.net/~faizul is u ke?
<ApOgEE> itu piju
<GunBladeIV> nope..
<GunBladeIV> mine is GunBladeIV
<nbliang> ooo... ok
<ApOgEE> nbliang: nama diorang ni sama
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<GunBladeIV> i never use my real name in IT except for something official
<GunBladeIV> haha
<nbliang> ic ic
<GunBladeIV> nama sama, nama ayah pun lebey kurang
<GunBladeIV> haha
<nbliang> maaf ye, name very similar
<ApOgEE> nbliang: jgn lupa meeting tu... i need your vote
<nbliang> orait, hopefully no other things coming in on that time
 * ApOgEE baru ada dua vote... ejat + nbliang ... lagi 2 vote, tatau lagi... heheh
<GunBladeIV> takpe nbliang 
<GunBladeIV> aku tak leh vote dh
<nbliang> inform/invite piju also
<GunBladeIV> aku bukan member dh
<GunBladeIV> huhu
<nbliang> GunBladeIV, only member can vote now?
<GunBladeIV> nbliang:- can expired member reactivate membership without interview?
<GunBladeIV> nbliang:- dunno..
<GunBladeIV> i think for my wiki, you and e-jat voted
<GunBladeIV> but then, you and e-jat already members
<GunBladeIV> haha
<nbliang> GunBladeIV, not sure about that
<GunBladeIV> so i assume only official one could vouch 
<nbliang> on the reactivate membership
<nbliang> ok guys, going off now. bye and good nite !!
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- room mana nk masuk kalau nk tanye pasal aku nk reactivate semula tu?
<GunBladeIV> ada idea tak?
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: entah... aku lagi la tak reti nak reactivate... activate pun belum
<ApOgEE> heheh
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> eh channel apa utk interview tu?
<GunBladeIV> ko igt tak sapa dia punye board members?
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: #ubuntu-meeting
<GunBladeIV> selain GunBladeIV 
<ApOgEE> haha
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/01/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> apahal?
<GunBladeIV> kenapa?
<ApOgEE> wtf ejat 
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- gile la.. zaman ni sume speakingkot
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> tak leh blah.. skrng sume rojak2
<ejat> yes bos 
<ejat> ?
<GunBladeIV> haha.. meeting pun bahasa
<GunBladeIV> kekeke
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- u sux i rulez
<ejat> ApOgEE: x accept ka wuala patik huhu
<ApOgEE> ejat: tak pakai pun wuala... belum nak tengok lagi menatang tu... aku pakai dropbox
<ejat> hmmm .
<ApOgEE> nantilah bila ada kesempatan
<ejat> dropbox ade encryption ? 
<ejat> brb .. quassel da gile 
<ApOgEE> lol
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- wuala pls
<GunBladeIV> amik aku sbg refferer
<GunBladeIV> tlg la
<GunBladeIV> aku nk tambah space
<GunBladeIV> ejat, aku stash barang2 ubuntu-my kat situ
<GunBladeIV> pape amik la
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> kalo aku amik, ko dpt berapa GB?
<ejat> GunBladeIV: baik bos .. i sux u rulez
<ejat> your order is my command .. 
<ejat> so ape topic kedai kopi mlm nie ? 
<GunBladeIV> nice.. now, buat coding OOP utk c++
<GunBladeIV> haha
 * ejat command not recognize .. 
<GunBladeIV> my order is your command
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> mengong la ejat
<GunBladeIV> aku rindu zaman dulu2
<GunBladeIV> meriah
<GunBladeIV> skrng tak meriah
<GunBladeIV> siang aku sorang2 merepek dlm ni
<GunBladeIV> aku tanye aku jawab
<ejat> boleh jerk nak meriah kan 
<GunBladeIV> aku jawab , takde yg tanye
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> ko tanyer pasal forum tu ke? 
<ejat> biasa la semua bz ngn kehidupan masin2 
<ejat> masing2*
<ejat> ko pun ckp byk .. baru muncul semenjak 2 menjak nie .. 
<ejat> tul x ApOgEE
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> btw ... release party nanti sape take lead ? 
<ejat> ApOgEE: ? 
<ejat> huhu 
 * ejat tetiba rase nak guna aura veto ubah keputusan meeting boleh ke ? kalau x bleh x pe .. huhu .. sbb ade orang tanye nanti ape aktiviti kat situ ? 
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: apa tu?...
<GunBladeIV> tak leh
<GunBladeIV> community, kene ikut suara ramai ejat 
<GunBladeIV> jgn jadi diktator
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa yg nak diubah?
<ApOgEE> ejat: boleh je nak ubah... kita yg buat dia... bukan dia buat kita
<ejat> GunBladeIV: mark bleh :P
<GunBladeIV> mark owner
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> GunBladeIV: see .. ApOgEE gak memahami 
<ApOgEE> elo mypapit wtf wtf
<GunBladeIV> argh.. aku istihar perang antara ejat & ApOgEE vs GunBladeIV 
<ejat> malam tu aku x sempat nak bersuara sbb kepala otak masih nano2 dengan kejadian yang berlaku
<GunBladeIV> w0ot w0ot mypapit : u sux i rulez
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa yg nak diubah?
<ejat> ApOgEE: reschedule meeting places .. 
<ejat> sbb rase mcm sama / formal jerk 
<ejat> tetiap kali event 
<ApOgEE> ejat: nak jumpa kat mana pulak?
 * ejat terasa nak bersuka-ria release tension ... + maybe org2 lain boleh bawak family join skali 
<GunBladeIV> jumpe kat porch umah ejat
<ApOgEE> +1 GunBladeIV 
<GunBladeIV> kita buat berlari dlm guni
<GunBladeIV> dengan pertandingan baiki tingkap forte
<GunBladeIV> ;P
<ejat> buat kat tasik titiwangsa 
<ApOgEE> w00f w00f mypapit 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> banner da ade 
<GunBladeIV> tasik tu tmpt gayish berkumpul
<ApOgEE> ejat: okeh gak tu...
<ejat> release party = family day
<GunBladeIV> sure tak ramai nk dtg
<ejat> Ubuntu-my Family Day !!!
<ejat> :P
<ApOgEE> ejat: kalo nak kuasa veto ko dipersetujui ramai, ko campak kat milis la satu tajuk
<ApOgEE> bila ramai agreed, orang lain takleh celah dah
<ejat> ApOgEE: bukan sblom nie dah send .. 
<ejat> huhu .. 
<ejat> itu sekadar cadangan .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: kasi hantar tajuk baru, tukar lokasi meetup
<ejat> ApOgEE: insya allah .. kalau dpt idea malam skit i send ..  
<ejat> sbb balik2 mamak 
<ApOgEE> ejat: bantai la, kerana hal2 yang dirasakan penting... pastu ko letak la point2 ko untuk review
<ejat> teringat meetup kat pelita klcc dulu
<ejat> nk reserve tempat la .. bla bla2
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku tadak hal... 
<ApOgEE> ejat: lagi cantik kalo open air... taman KLCC pun tadak hal
<ejat> ApOgEE: sbb skrang ramai yang dah berkeluarga ... kecuali .... 
<ejat> ApOgEE: situ takut nanti kena mintak permit perhimpunan
<ApOgEE> bawak sandwich, 
<GunBladeIV> kalau nk veto, ko kene buat subject milist tu : Lokasi Release Party Terkini
<ApOgEE> ejat: ala.. mcm orang sambut happy birthday... takkan kene mintak permit gak kot?
<GunBladeIV> pastu letak la ko nye logic dlm body email tu
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> GunBladeIV: betul gak tu .. terus jerk diktator
<GunBladeIV> ye.. dan org pertama akan against adalah GunBladeIV 
<GunBladeIV> hhahaha
<GunBladeIV> :P
<ApOgEE> ejat: bukan diktator... ko letak je dulu tajuk tu, nanti ramai la yang sokong tu... aku yakin
<ejat> sblom ko against .. aku remove dulu .. 
<ApOgEE> ramai akan kata... I follow je sekarang ni
<ejat> buat style geeknic 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> then port luck .. 
<ApOgEE> sebab propaganda "I follow" tu hari2 ada kat sinarfm
<ejat> abis cite .. 
<ejat> so GunBladeIV sponsor KFC a few barrel 
<ejat> sbb dia lead programmer .. 
<GunBladeIV> wtf
<ApOgEE> ejat: so, jadik?
<GunBladeIV> bulan ni aku kene bayar hutang 
<GunBladeIV> tak leh sponsor
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> rumah tunggak rm1000
<ApOgEE> kasi hantar milis satu...
<GunBladeIV> mati woo
<GunBladeIV> org gile pun leh jadi sihat 
<ApOgEE> air sirap, bawak sendiri... aku pun boleh bawakkan
<ejat> GunBladeIV: x pe .. pelan2 cari rezeki .. 
<ejat> ApOgEE: asal ikhlas .. 
<ApOgEE> duit RM15 boleh reduce...
<ejat> ApOgEE: ape kate u tolong .. u power skit ayat2 manis nie 
<ejat> :p
<ejat> budak2 pun boleh join 
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- <-- tak de kuasa Veto
<ejat> nie slalu anak bini dipinggir kan jerk 
<ApOgEE> ejat: takleh... aku ada kat meeting, nanti kene hentam, masa meeting tanak cakap
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- --> kuasa di tangan anda
<ApOgEE> hahahahaa
<ApOgEE> politik kene pandai bang
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- haha..
<ejat> ApOgEE: cakap la .. waktu tu blom dpt ilham lagi 
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- --> kaki politik
 * ejat pang mnajem
<ejat> kate politic .. 
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- apa kata ApOgEE tulis logic dlm body email tu, tp ko hantar gune account ko ejat ?
<GunBladeIV> amacam?
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: bukan lah... aku terpengaruh cerita TV... hari2 politik
<mnajem> !ping|ejat
<lubotu2> ejat: Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<GunBladeIV> !pong | mnajem 
<lubotu2> mnajem: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<GunBladeIV> !sux | ejat 
<GunBladeIV> ohw.. bot pening overload nk define sux
<ejat> mnajem: setuju x buat aktiviti anak2 anda boleh join ? 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> sure abe adli wahid kite pun boleh bawak anak2 nye yg g33k ... 
<ejat> love to see g33k kids 
<ejat> :P
<mnajem> ejat, baru nk sambut yg 1st neh
<ejat> mnajem: alamak .. sorry2 .. 
<mnajem> so cannot joint the club lagi..
<ejat> ingat da ade keretapi .. 
<mnajem> haha
<mnajem> btw, good idea jugak
<ejat> mnajem: release tension 
<mnajem> tp kene cari kids > 4 yrs old above
<ejat> hepi2
<ejat> kenal2
<ejat> mnajem: itu kalau ade .. 
<ejat> kalau x de .. boleh bawak org2 rumah 
<ejat> berkenalan satu sama lain 
<ejat> so lepas nie .. kalau laki cakap nak g lepak jmp sipulan2 .. 
<ejat> sang isteri berkata : ooooo yang wife dia nama sipulan2 tu ek 
<ejat> :P
 * ejat but .. WARNING .. jgn abuse la plak lepas tu ... pihak organizer x bertanggungjawab hal rumah lif masing2
<mnajem> ha ha...
<ApOgEE> owh, rumah aku takde lif
<GunBladeIV> mcm mana wuala tu nk import gmail contact?
<ejat> ApOgEE: lif /tangga 
<GunBladeIV> dia kata tak support
<GunBladeIV> wtf
<GunBladeIV> laptop murah tak nak support
<GunBladeIV> dem
<ejat> GunBladeIV: i nye da 18.5 GB :)
<GunBladeIV> erm.. kongsi sket
<GunBladeIV> ko nk banyak2 bukan leh install OS pun dlm tu
<GunBladeIV> hahaha
<ejat> GunBladeIV: u nak tips ? blanjer KFC 
<GunBladeIV> =D
<GunBladeIV> adess.. saya sengkek ejat 
<GunBladeIV> serious
<GunBladeIV> kalau tak skrng aku dh pi kuar ajak lepak
<ejat> GunBladeIV: nanti aku share promo code :)
<GunBladeIV> aku bosan
<ejat> maybe pro nye acc kut 
<GunBladeIV> duduk rumah sorang2
<GunBladeIV> pi keje tension tgk coding
<GunBladeIV> balik tension tgk muke sendiri
<ejat> ade gak promo code utk upgrade jd PRO
<GunBladeIV> yeke?
<ejat> GunBladeIV: ko x cakap awal2
<ejat> ke ko nak aku g umah ko jap lagi ? 
<GunBladeIV> ejat.. ni saya ajar satu command /msg
<ejat> esok ade event kat cyber 
<GunBladeIV> pastu hantar code
<GunBladeIV> haha
 * ejat cmd not recognize again 
<GunBladeIV> saya jap lagi sudah mo tido 
<GunBladeIV> esok kijo
<GunBladeIV> masuk lewat boss bebel
<GunBladeIV> kat UPM lewat tak kene bebel
<ejat> mnajem: ok x idea ? 
<GunBladeIV> culture shock aku
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- poke~!
 * ejat x kena bebel pun 
<ejat> :p
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- jgn diam pls
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- hehe.. anda yg bebel org.. 
<ejat> elo .. sesiapa yang baca kat screen nie 
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- <-- org dtg awal, kene bebel ngan ejat 
<ejat> sila respond .. 
<GunBladeIV> mastah of puppet
<ejat> welkambing phyz
 * GunBladeIV command not recognized
<phyz> hehe
<phyz> hye guys
 * GunBladeIV command violation code R30478
<phyz> assalamualaikum
<GunBladeIV> wsalam
<phyz> dah lama aku xon9
 * GunBladeIV command not recognized
<phyz> kat irc nie
 * GunBladeIV kick phyz in the head
<phyz> ape cite mlm ni?
<ejat> cite ? 
<ejat> RELEASE PARTY == FAMILY DAY 
<phyz> ooo
<ejat> OK @ KO ? 
<phyz> bile?
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- u sux i rulez, dont keep on silence pls. re plug-in your keyborad to respond
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, main angry birds la
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, hahahah
 * GunBladeIV just a bot, please ignore me if im too bising
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, yayaya dah plug balik
<mypapit> !wtf | GunBladeIV 
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- hehe
<lubotu2> GunBladeIV: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- apa projek bro?
<phyz> sorry la kalo aku taip pendek2
<GunBladeIV> bila mo amik aku kerja kat tmpt ko?
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- aku rajin 
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- peramah.. 
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, pojek ajax registration form
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> ajax?
<GunBladeIV> buat utk registration form je ke?
<ejat> jipang: anda mahu sukaneka ? 
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, oh ya, dah abis angry birds rio
<mypapit> tunggu
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, yayayaya
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- 
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<GunBladeIV> ang tgk cerita ke ang men game ?
<GunBladeIV> aku konpius
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, aku main game
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, angry birds td aku ckp
<GunBladeIV> ooo.. angry birds ada version baru nama Rio ke?
<ApOgEE> phyz: apa khabar?
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- ang genius, tak payah men game. rugi la sekejap sgt ang abeskan sume level
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> gunblave ko dah abis season may ker?
<phyz> apogee,khabar baik.ko camne?
<GunBladeIV> phyz:- season May? ohw dh. aku keje
<GunBladeIV> phyz:- ko kat sabak lagi ke?
<GunBladeIV> phyz:- baik cabut kot.. situ tmpt ungka bertendang
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> tue adik aku la
<phyz> huhu
<GunBladeIV> aik?
<GunBladeIV> ha ah la
<GunBladeIV> lupe
<GunBladeIV> adik ko yg panjang tu
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> aah
<GunBladeIV> dia dh abes kan?
<ApOgEE> phyz: aku ok je
<phyz> aah dah konvo ari tue
<GunBladeIV> grad ketua jabatan tak pointer dia?
<phyz> ntah...hahaha..terukkan aku
<phyz> tp ok la..aku nk soh dia smbg la
<phyz> gun ko smbg mane?@ko keje?
<phyz> apogee pe cite skrg?
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, oh sux
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, ada angry birds version Rio
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, enemy dia burung dgn mangki
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, bukan babi lg
<GunBladeIV> ohw.. sama mcm cerita tu
<phyz> *lame beno xmsuk chatroom nie.dah nk dekat 3thn gak
<GunBladeIV> aku tak pernah men angry bird
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, ya mmg tie in dgn film tu
<GunBladeIV> jadi tak tau.. tp aku tgk cerita Rio tu
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, hg pakai hset apa?
<jipang_menjerit> wow, SuMarDi op
<GunBladeIV> aku gnue nokia
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: ping!
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, nokia apa tu
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> XM
<GunBladeIV> model nombor lupe. yg leh slide ada keyboard tu
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: tadi GunBladeIV nak buat sukaneka :p
<phyz> nokia?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> aku nk tukar Release Party nye keputusan meeting aritu..
<GunBladeIV> aku nk tukar tmpt buat kat tasik titiwangsa, pastu kita buat ala-ala sukaneka
<phyz> camne kputusan?
<GunBladeIV> so sume kene bawak telur sendiri
<mypapit> ya keputusan mcm mana
<phyz> ooo
<GunBladeIV> ok?
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, telur?
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, bawak telur?
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- haha
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, wtf
<GunBladeIV> kene la bawak.. tkkan nk tinggal kot
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: +1
<phyz> tarikh?
 * jipang_menjerit sokong!
<GunBladeIV> even tmpt tu tmpt lepak gay malaysia.. tp kita kene bawak.. utk men sukaneka berlari sambil bawak telur atas sudu
<GunBladeIV> haha
<jipang_menjerit> mypapit: jangan ngaruts
<jipang_menjerit> XD
<phyz> jauh la aku nk g kl tue.support dari jauh la gamaknye
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: nak lokasi kat area putrajaya?
<GunBladeIV> phyz:- ko kat mana?
<mypapit> jipang_menjerit, aku tak ngarut, bkn aku suggest bawak telur
<SuMarDi> :)
<phyz> aku kat pasir guang skg
<mypapit> -1 jipang_menjerit 
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit:- ada ke cadangan tmpt kat putrajaya?
<mypapit> +1 GunBladeIV 
<phyz> *pasir gudang
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- haha
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- u rulez man.. u are lagend
<GunBladeIV> legend*
 * GunBladeIV command not recognized
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, jipang_menjerit, phyz biar jasa jadi kenangan beb
<phyz> ok lah,aku nk away dari phone noe
<phyz> nk tido
<mypapit> phyz, kk
<phyz> haha
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- huhu
<phyz> betol2 mypapit
<GunBladeIV> itu macam dh nk mendiamkan diri je
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<mypapit> xde2
<mypapit> ada ni
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- jasa aku tak smpt di kenang aku dh muncul semula
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> sedar xsedar dah jd legend ye mypapit
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- ang mmg terkenal. blog ang superb kot
<jipang_menjerit> mypapit: wakaka..adess
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<mypapit> wtf
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit:- ko kat mana? keje ok? ke nk keje pecat dh?
<phyz> hahaha
<mypapit> angry birds dah abis, 2 minggu baru lg baru dpt level baru
<ApOgEE> wtf jipang_menjerit 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<mypapit> !wtf | all
<lubotu2> all: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- pi sambung away pls
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: dengg..baru keje kena pecat..nampak sangat ade masalah..haha
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- 400 kali aku seru id ko.. tak jugak bangun
<jipang_menjerit> aku kat putrajaya
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit:- ko bukan keje ngan taukeh bizkut ke?
<jipang_menjerit> yo lerr
<jipang_menjerit> sapa lagi
<jipang_menjerit> eh, titiwangsa tu bukan kena bayar ke tempat tu?
<jipang_menjerit> sewa nak buat aktiviti
 * jipang_menjerit tanye2 dulu :p
<mypapit> berapa byk?
<mypapit> kalau tak byk, mungkin ada yg boleh sponsor sikit2
<phyz> nite all
<phyz> mau tido dulu la
<ejat> uit
<ejat> pergi berkelah jer kut 
<ejat> ahaks
<jipang_menjerit> tatau la
<jipang_menjerit> sebab aku tanye ade beberapa tempat nak kelah boleh
<jipang_menjerit> tapi aktiviti tabole
<ejat> ooo
<jipang_menjerit> kena $$
<ejat> welkambing tajul
<tajul> haha
<tajul> anak aku tak nak tido
<ejat> tajul:  .. ade tempat nak bersuka neka ? 
<tajul> bile?
<tajul> sukan neka?
<jipang_menjerit> depan rumah tajul pun boleh kan?
<tajul> sempenak pe?
<ejat> tajul: RELEASE PARTY = FAMILY DAY
<tajul> oo
<tajul> cantek tu
<ejat> anak bini semua boleh join 
<tajul> kita carik padang
<ejat> nak bawak atok nenek pun bleh 
<tajul> dekat paya indah wetland ade beran?
<tajul> atau tamn wetland putrajaya
<ejat> bunting / banner semua ada .. huhu 
<ejat> pacak saja .. 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: bayoo..mahai
 * jipang_menjerit dah tanye apisznasdin
<tajul> kalau kita boh je kene bayar ka?
<tajul> tanya apis>
<jipang_menjerit> sebab dah tanye la memang bayoo
<tajul> oo
<tajul> erm..
<jipang_menjerit> tu yang tetibe tak de idea ni
<tajul> wat belakang umah aku je la
<tajul> heheh
<tajul> 4/6 ni jadi ka?
<jipang_menjerit> lol
<ApOgEE> oit tajul MakLaN 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: tanye ejat
<MakLaN> ye
<ApOgEE> ejat: ha... korum dah ramai... 
<jipang_menjerit> tudia terus lari
<ApOgEE> cis, lari lak
<mypapit> ya
<MakLaN> sana disinun
<mypapit> ejat lesap pulak dah
<ApOgEE> adoiyai.. jap tunggu dia masuk balik
<mypapit> ok
<mypapit> tunggu bos ejat
<tajul> jat
<tajul> wei
<tajul> apogee aku de ni
<mypapit> oh yeah
<tajul> skrg nak wat reles pati ke pe
<mypapit> jatkole takdak pulak
<jipang_menjerit> apedahjadidenganejat?
<tajul> ejat
<tajul> wei ejat vanilla
<mypapit> konektion tak jitu kot
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> ni pesal terlebih makan pelam kat umah aku tadi ni
<ahmed_khan> hahaha..:-D
<tajul> sori ejat
<tajul> hehe
<mypapit> heheheh
<ApOgEE> tajul hehehe
<mypapit> pemakap
<tajul> ejat hak konek pakai pe?
<tajul> berokben ke unife
<ahmed_khan_ameer> berukband mmg slow lo ni.,
<tajul> te le amad
<tajul> dah macam beruk dah ni
<mypapit> sakit peruttt
<tajul> kalau susah, kita stick je la
<tajul> patut kene start collect attendens dah ni
<tajul> kita dah agak liwat ni
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: susah sangat kan, buat kat presint 20
<jipang_menjerit> XD
<ApOgEE> tunggu ejat
<tajul> ha?
<tajul> kubuq?
<mypapit> ya
<tajul> biar betiq ko
<ApOgEE> dia kata nak ubah lokasi
<tajul> oo
<mypapit> dalam kuboq mana pun, kaalu nak buat, boleh buat
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: ingat mati sikit XD
<tajul> tetiba pelam menyuntik semangat kat ejat
<tajul> cayalah ejat
<ApOgEE> cadang nak cari open air... takmo asik2 mamak je
<tajul> kami memang menanti ketua seperti anda
<jipang_menjerit> mypapit: hebat sangat tuu..tak tercapai akalmu ni :p
<tajul> welcome abord
<ApOgEE> kaya mamak tiap kali ada lauch party
<tajul> mamak?
<jipang_menjerit> ya, mamak
<mypapit> mamak boleh open tebel, situ boleh open air 
<tajul> ooo
<mypapit> air mana pun jalan 
<tajul> kita hack LCD dia pncar Unity kat situ
<mypapit> welkambek ejat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tajul> hidup ejat
<tajul> ejat..ejat..ejat....
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> mengelamun
<ejat> erk .. 
 * ejat cuma mempersuarakan suara rakyat 
<tajul> wei jat
<tajul> pelam tu ok ka?
<tajul> heheh
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: aku ingatkan pakai persembahan laser je kalau openair
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<ApOgEE> ejat: ha, kasi bunyik
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV sudah lari ka?
<ApOgEE> ejat: sudah masuk milis?
<ApOgEE> kitorang sokong je
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- pi shoot kat milist la
<GunBladeIV> kat sini tk leh nk war
<GunBladeIV> keh keh keh
 * jipang_menjerit - this is spartaa! :p
<tajul> mypapit lost!!
<tajul> adei
<tajul> aku polow je wei
<tajul> ble la bantu2..
<ejat> pelam td ? 
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: ok kan?
<tajul> sejak ada 2 org ni kalut sikit idup aku
<ejat> ApOgEE: blom 
<jipang_menjerit> welkambing MyAzhax
<MakLaN> erm
<jipang_menjerit> eh salah XD
<jipang_menjerit> welkambing mypapit
<tajul> kambing..
<ejat> tajul: insya allah nanti 4 -5  6 
<ejat> :P
<jipang_menjerit> kambeng golek
<tajul> huih
<mypapit> jipang_menjerit, TQTQ
<tajul> selamat pengantin ejat
<mypapit> pengantin? wtf...
<ejat> tajul: ????
<ApOgEE> tajul dan MakLaN , aku nak ajak apply jadi official ubuntu members... jom
<tajul> garfield wtf
<MakLaN> ApOgEE Erk
<MakLaN> biar betik
<tajul> apogee: ade, tak beran le.. ko amik dulu, aku sapot, walau tak offical member
<ejat> tboxmy dah settle ke blom ek ? 
<ApOgEE> pada 7 Jun 2011 mesyuarat Ubuntu Regional Boards Asia Oceania akan diadakan di #ubuntu-meeting
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: jangan nak meghoyan memalam ni
<MakLaN> kriteria nak jadi ahli rasmi apa?
<ejat> cukup sifat 
<tajul> sori jipang
<tajul> hehe
<ejat> akhil baliqh
<tajul> siut ko ejat
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- mesti pandai buat lawak time org meeting
<tajul> wei serius
<jipang_menjerit> ApOgEE: MakLaN dengan tajul je? :p
<MakLaN> selain yang wajib tu?
<MakLaN> haha
<tajul> (penanhan pelam ejat ni)
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- jangan vote time voting cast
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: jom la
<ApOgEE> kau orang lama
<jipang_menjerit> ApOgEE: aku merajuk
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: kau wajib sunat dah
<jipang_menjerit> XD
<tajul> jipang, pi le.. ko ganti aku
<tajul> hehe 
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- bila dlm meeting, org mintak cadangan, kene jadi orang pertama buat Cadangan Ditutup
<tajul> apogee silap taip tu
<MakLaN> oh
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: ceh..nak amik ati aku la ni
<jipang_menjerit> XD
<MakLaN> Jadi
<ejat> ???
<MakLaN> Cadangan ditutup
<tajul> adei
<ejat> cuba jerk 
<MakLaN> ngee~
<ejat> x salah 
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- tak payah runsing2 
<tajul> jipang esok LPIC study
<tajul> aku belanje ko sumi
<ejat> kalau council lain tanye jawab jerk secara jujur n ikhlas 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: roger that
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- ko buat apa ko rasa ko suke.. bila interview, ko cerita je balik apa ko dh buat
<ejat> wow .. sifu2 LPIC nak bersidang 
<MakLaN> ku kalau bab terjemah2 minat reti le
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: diorang paham melayu tak? kiki
<MakLaN> kalau yg lain2 tu
<GunBladeIV> kalau depa approve, kira ok la. kalau tak approve pun, apa yg ko buat menyumbang banyak dah kat komuniti
<MakLaN> belum sampai seru
<jipang_menjerit> btw apa yang selalu diorang tanye?
<ejat> GunBladeIV: yups 
<tajul> kata agenda release party tadi
<tajul> hehe
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: ko tadi tak bunyi.. tu pasal aku tak panggil.. ingatkan BNC je tinggal
<ejat> sumbangan / contribution to ubuntu jerk yang paling penting 
<GunBladeIV> tak payah runsingkan diri.. semata2 nk official ko ikut sume regulation. bila dh dpt official, hilang .. pastu membership expired
<tajul> huh.. gun , pedih
<GunBladeIV> haha..
 * ApOgEE GunBladeIV cuba menuding jari pada diri sendiri...
<ejat> mcm ApOgEE patut apply under Master Of The Universe (MOTU) :)
<GunBladeIV> pedih la. kene kat batang hidung sendiri kot
<GunBladeIV> haha
<tajul> nape aku ske panggey ko gun 
<ApOgEE> ejat: ceh... tak lepas beb
<tajul> hehe
<GunBladeIV> mmg sume panggey gun
<tajul> oo
<ApOgEE> level msia, tak ramai lepas MOTU
<GunBladeIV> tak pernah lagi ada panggil aku blade
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> ApOgEE: dah try ek 
<tajul> wei, aju dah lost ni..
<GunBladeIV> lepas tu alhamdulillah takde yg tersasul panggil aku gay
<ApOgEE> lain la mcm hyperair 
<MakLaN> haha
<tajul> kalau bincang pasal official tu, aku pi dulu
<ejat> ApOgEE: hyperair :)
<hyperair> ?
<tajul> ok gay, lena dulu
<GunBladeIV> tajul:- ko nk bincang pasal apa?
<ApOgEE> ehehe
<ejat> hyperair: aik u here ? 
<ejat> :P
<GunBladeIV> habaq mai la
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- tido ka?
<tajul> adei typo
<ejat> hyperair: how r u bro ? 
<hyperair> ejat: ya, but going to sleep soon.
<tajul> gun
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- replug keyboard pls
<ApOgEE> hyperair: bizi coding tu... 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<hyperair> okay
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, ada je ni
<hyperair> lol
<GunBladeIV> lol
<ejat> hyperair: i ingt u idle .. 
<jipang_menjerit> woooo.. hyperair in da haus
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- apa bikin? termenung ke?
<ejat> bz maintaining banshee 
<ejat> :P
<hyperair> hahah
<GunBladeIV> ye tajul?
<tajul> perh
<tajul> aku masuk balik
<GunBladeIV> ceh..
<tajul> hehe
<MakLaN> erm
<GunBladeIV> gay panggil aku
<GunBladeIV> haha
<tajul> sory gun
<tajul> tersalah tulis
<MakLaN> about party
<ejat> hyperair: y dont u submit for mosc speaker ? 
<tajul> hehe
<GunBladeIV> tunggu release party.. nmpk ko aku kerat kali kedua
<GunBladeIV> haha
<MakLaN> sorry i can't efford that
<hyperair> ejat: i don't like speaking. =\
<ejat> huhu title : how to maintain night build OSS project 
 * GunBladeIV command not recognized
 * jipang_menjerit +1 hyperair as speaker
<MakLaN> because ken tugas
 * hyperair hides
<GunBladeIV> hyperair:- talk less, code more
<hyperair> heheh
<GunBladeIV> hyperair:- u rulez i sux
<tajul> huh
<ApOgEE> hyperair: aku tak lepas lagi nak triage bugs... boleh bagi aku tips?
<jipang_menjerit> me too
<hyperair> @_@
<jipang_menjerit> I donno who to do command
<tajul> me three
<ejat> hyperair: love to have the nightly build scripts :)
<maui> salam semua
<maui> sorry lmbt
<ejat> wsalam 
<tajul> welkambing maui
<GunBladeIV> hyperair:- teach me how to whoo amoi can ha?
<MakLaN> wslm
<maui> br dpt brita
<tajul> sifuu of gambas
<hyperair> GunBladeIV: you teach me la.
<ejat> wow .. another speaker in da house 
<jipang_menjerit> maui: lambat?
<maui> uiks
<GunBladeIV> hyperair:- sad.. i never successfully got amoi.. 
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, compile app
<maui> ada brita pe nih cecite :P
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, ada ja ni
<ejat> hyperair: can u held a class for us ? 
<tajul> memacam mauu
<ejat> gile rancak ini malam 
<ejat> :P
 * hyperair is in singapore. haha
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- wah.. ang buat app ke compile yg dh donlod?
<ejat> x menang nak baca screen 
<tajul> ade nak wat release paety dekat kolam renang ngan amoi
<GunBladeIV> hyperair:-  i know, that's why i want amoi
<ejat> hyperair: online !!!
<GunBladeIV> hyperair:- haha
<maui> uiks
<maui> sesapa yg tera compile tuh
<maui> hehehe ajar aku
<GunBladeIV> hyperair:- when can we lepak and talk like old times again dude?
<maui> lupa daaa
<ejat> GunBladeIV: yours words get LOG .. i send to your dot dot 
<hyperair> GunBladeIV: next osconf, i guess?
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, tgh testing app
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- please please please.. kamu jangan nakal
<ejat> hyperair: july in penang ? 
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, app buat sendiri
<maui> wah apps apa tuh
<jipang_menjerit> oi oi
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, sbb tu debug lama sikit
<hyperair> ejat: eh seriously? penang?
<jipang_menjerit> kite bincang yang mana ni?
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- ohw.. papit. bitcoin tu dia automate install nvidia driver eh?
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- terfakap aku nye unity
<ejat> hyperair: www.mosc.my
<GunBladeIV> haha
<jipang_menjerit> <b>haih</b>
<tajul> ejat--> lead
<mypapit> maui, app utk check event
<tajul> hehe
<maui> wah
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, unity terfakap? wtf
<maui> best tu
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- wah.. nice.. make it open sos
 * jipang_menjerit dah lama tak berirc..lupa command semua
<maui> nk test3
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- tp dh ok da
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: gnome3 la baru lelaki sejati
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- aku remove je nvidia. tetiba ada nvidia plak. terkejut aku
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, mmg app aku semua open source, dari GNU GPL hingga ke WTFPL
 * maui dh lupa gak command irc
<tajul> jipang, command ape tak kuar status tu
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: unity la sejati !!! 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: ntah
<jipang_menjerit> XD
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit:- apa pun desktop kita pakai, yang penting hati ikhlas
<maui> erk
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit:- hahaha
<tajul> unity?
<maui> vote to gnome3 
<tajul> aku tobat
<ejat> GunBladeIV: i like .. 
<tajul> maui +1
<maui> wlaupun aku kena reject dr team gnome3 hahaha :P
<ejat> windows desktop pun ok :) 
<GunBladeIV> KDE ke, Gnome ke, bila tak leh boot, korang format jugak..
<GunBladeIV> haha
<jipang_menjerit> maui: aik..aku elok je dapat
<maui> x-windows ke ;)
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: +1
<maui> +1 ejat
<ejat> GunBladeIV: 
<ejat> wow .. jipang_menjerit hebat 
 * jipang_menjerit pakai x aje
<ejat> masuk team gnome3
<GunBladeIV> maui yg kene reject
 * ejat bow to mastah jipang_menjerit
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: gnome3 punya translation team daa
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit:- mmg dh core player kat gnome3
<jipang_menjerit> bukan developer XD
<maui> ye la nk wt mcmna diorg reject coz lama sgt diam
<ejat> GunBladeIV: ic ... 
<tajul> best aa fedora15
<GunBladeIV> maui:- hehe. diam diam ubi berisi maui .. no worry
<maui> aku dh xtau nk buat apa dgn gnome3 .. tolong usha blh la hahaha
<ejat> tajul: da abis dload ? 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: oi oi..lari topik..wakakka
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> tgh install
<GunBladeIV> ang buat apa dlm gnome3?
<maui> saja tajuk tu.. mean angin mlm2
<ejat> mantap line umah lease line 
<GunBladeIV> argh. mata sudah berat
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: aku rase ko kena stanby hard drive la..takut hdd ko terfakap
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<ejat> guys .. i post kt fb group je boleh ? 
<maui> ari tu aku join utk struktur app kt gnome 3
<ejat> ke nak mlist skali 
<maui> kira mcm groupkn apps
<ejat> malas la plak nak  karang2 nie 
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: itu semua alasan..kekeke
<maui> kn berselerak masa mula2
<ejat> i bukan reti mengayat pun :(
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> jipang_menjerit:- ko tak tgk mata aku.. rabak kot
<GunBladeIV> mcm setan dh ni
<tajul> ejat:overdose pelam
<jipang_menjerit> deyy machaa machaa sekalian..aku dah pening korang berborak pasal apa ni
<ejat> pelam + teh strawberry 
<tajul> aku suke
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> rasa meriah skrg
<ejat> lagu mano nak kace esok nie 
<tajul> haha
<tajul> kace..kace
<tajul> i love Dell
<ejat> punoh mu nie 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: apekah? XD
<ejat> lagu nie kongsi gelap ? supo ponde
<maui> ejat td ckp release party ada ubah
<maui> bila tarikh nya yg btul
<maui> ejat mcm kenal ja ayat tu :P
<ejat> mu jange kace banyok deh 
<jipang_menjerit> maui: tarikh tak
<jipang_menjerit> tempat ye
<ejat> SO RAKAN2 SEKALIAN .... SETUJU KE RELEASE PARTY JD FAMILY DAY ? 
<maui> owh tmpt ek.. area mna???
<tajul> setuju
<tajul> hehe
<maui> mna tuh?
 * jipang_menjerit +1juta
<ejat> PLZ OPEN YA VOTE
<tajul> tapi kat mana?
<jipang_menjerit> +1
<tajul> wat vote kat ubuntu my
<ejat> first geeknic in malaysia ? 
<tajul> tak pun forum
<tajul> best2
<tajul> baru gempak komuniti kita
<ejat> !geeknic 
 * jipang_menjerit jakun masuk forum tadi
<tajul> bole aku bawak anak aku sekali
<ApOgEE> ejat: kasi ubah tarikh boleh?
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: ade pertandingan khas anak paling comel
<ejat> ApOgEE: boleh sajo
<tajul> haha
<ApOgEE> aku lupa la.. 5hb 6 adik aku kawen
<MakLaN> rasanya buat kat forum poll2 ni lebih afdal
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<tajul> kita wat kat sg congkak?
<ApOgEE> tajul: best tu
<tajul> tempat free what
<jipang_menjerit> mana tu?
<jipang_menjerit> !sungai congkak
<jipang_menjerit> lol
<ApOgEE> mandi sungai... yihaaa
<tajul> dekat hulu langat
<tajul> best
 * ejat idea yang x seberapa dari patik yang kamil jugak diterima ramai :)
<tajul> aku try usha umah org tua tukang urut ni
<tajul> kalau dia bagi kita lepak, kita pi sana
<tajul> apa macam?
<tajul> ade beran tak?
<tajul> (lama tak mandi)
<maui> mndi sungai best tu :P
<maui> lama xmyelam nih :P
<jipang_menjerit> best jugak ada sesi mandi manda
<maui> +skodeng ;)
<maui> hahahaha
<tajul> esok aku kompom tempat tu
<jipang_menjerit> kat wetland tak boleh menyelam
<tajul> skodeng?
<mypapit> ya
<tajul> tukar nama maui
<mypapit> skoding
<tajul> hehe
<maui> aik
<tajul> pakai nama 'black' sikit
<ejat> guys .. can we declare 1st GEEKNIC in Malaysia ? 
<tajul> hehe
<maui> tukar nama
<tajul> yaya
<ejat> open for all sape nak join !!
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: boleh boh!
<tajul> the 1st geeknic in malaysia
<maui> hehehe.. pkai nama apa lak?
 * ejat mana la tau kan .. kut2 da ade 
<tajul> dun bring yr lapotop!!
<ejat> www.geeknic.org
<jipang_menjerit> GEEKNIC+UBUNTU RELEASE PARTY
<tajul> kita try wat la
<tajul> mana tau menjadi
<tajul> kita out of tempurung sikit
<ejat> sape sudi sponsor bot google dalam nie 
<ejat> ahaks 
<tajul> biaq terangkat sikit canonical
<ejat> :P
<ejat> supybot @ eggie .. 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: tapi ade talk pasal ubuntu jugak..camno tu? XD
<ejat> :p
<tajul> ade talk withot a slide
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: yups 
<ejat> tanpa laptop 
<ejat> or screen projector 
<tajul> talk like motivattion
<ejat> kalau nak .. 
<ejat> buat pakai daun 
<tajul> syarat 1: no laptop please
<ejat> or draw atas pasir 
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: peh
<ejat> screen laptop anda 
<jipang_menjerit> gila mastah buat water bending programming
<tajul> kita wat pertandingan galah panjang n ting2
<ejat> compiz dalam air .. water effect 
 * jipang_menjerit terpengaruh dengan cite last air bender
<tajul> gnome ting2
<tajul> or unity galah panjang
 * ApOgEE setuju je...
<GunBladeIV> merepek dh korang ni
<farizluqman> salam
<tajul> welkambing master simpelinux
<GunBladeIV> pulanglah ke pangkal jalan
<farizluqman> apa yang best kt sini
<ApOgEE> hah... farizluqman pun dah masuk
<farizluqman> uik
<farizluqman> korang ngata apa ni
<maui> wkslm otai simplelinux
<jipang_menjerit> so, confirm ke sungai congkak he hape tadi aku dah lupa
<ApOgEE> ejat: dah ramai korum ni... aku rasa, semua setuju je lah ni
<tajul> kita nak wat 1st geeknic tepi sungai congkak
<maui> diorg ajak release party + mndi sungai daaa  fariz
<farizluqman> *sungai congkak dicemari oleh tahi tikus korang tak tau ke
<tajul> adei
<maui> erk
<tajul> <:>
<farizluqman> aku duduk langat aku tau le lalalala
<maui> info 
<ejat> MAAF LA RAKAN2 KERANA SY MEMBUAHKAN IDEA UTK AGAINST LAST MEETING NYE KEPUTUSAN 
<jipang_menjerit> potong stim la..ahaha
<maui> btul3 aku caya dgn farizluqman :P
<tajul> :(
<jipang_menjerit> aku dah dok pikiaq menyelam ni
<tajul> abis?
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- hantar dlm milist pls
<tajul> stik to de poin?
<GunBladeIV> aku nk flame of war
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> trolling
 * ejat tidak maksud nak guna aura veto
<maui> erk
 * ejat ade log semua orang setuju 
<ejat> :p
<jipang_menjerit> buat je la kat m;list
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- channel ni ada log
<maui> veto la plak.. xde demokrasi la mcmnih :P
<GunBladeIV> tadi kata gune veto
 * jipang_menjerit tengah bersihkan m16..nak berperang
<tajul> ejat terlebih makan pelam
<GunBladeIV> skrng takde maksud plak
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> gigit kang 
<tajul> huh gun
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: XD
<ejat> maui: daku sentiasa OPEN 
<tajul> sexy yuo
<farizluqman> nih, aku cadangkan release party + mandi sungai di Bukit Broga (amboi extreme nya)
<tajul> wakakakak
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- saya ada veto tak?
<farizluqman> eh
<farizluqman> salah daki gunung
<jipang_menjerit> er
<farizluqman> hahaha
<maui> hehehe opensources katakan btul x ejat
<farizluqman> jap
<tajul> hehe
<ejat> GunBladeIV: semua rakyat malaysia boleh bersuara 
<farizluqman> restart 
<GunBladeIV> kalau expired veto bukan upgrade jadi legend ke?
<maui> kt mna lg best blh nyelam nih
<jipang_menjerit> dah..jangan dok gadoh
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> sape legend ? 
<GunBladeIV> i ahli expired == legend
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: propose to foward this matter on mlist
<ejat> wow .. declare sendiri ? 
<ejat> mantap 
<tajul> i am legen
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> biasa
<jipang_menjerit> let''s rumble
<tajul> maca will sith
<GunBladeIV> dh pening2 ni..
<GunBladeIV> sume aku taip je
<GunBladeIV> wakaka
<ejat> huhu arini2 nie macam kan best 
<ejat> ahaks 
<tajul> apogee?
<ejat> itu pun kalau aku x BZ la .. 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> kalau patik yg lemah nie BZ ... 
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: ApOgEE sedang memerhati anda
<ejat> semua org senyap jerk :(
<tajul> hehe
<tajul> ko la ejat
<tajul> gune veto
<jipang_menjerit> kohkoh
<tajul> semua lari
<farizluqman> salam
<MakLaN> tengah makan
<ejat> nape plak aku .. 
<tajul> heheh
<jipang_menjerit> tu la..pakai veto buat ape
<ejat> x guna veto pun 
<jipang_menjerit> nesvita ade
<farizluqman> uik, ada 3 ops
<jipang_menjerit> 3 dalam satu lagi
<farizluqman> veto
<ejat> semua org setuju ape 
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- aku bersuara je even takde org layan pun
<tajul> kete volswegen veto mmg cun
<GunBladeIV> aku sempoi
<tajul> org opis aku ada pakai
<GunBladeIV> bermonochat
<ejat> tajul: x de $$ nak pki VW
<GunBladeIV> kaya la org opis ko
<maui> tajul woksegan polo ada la
<GunBladeIV> volkswagen 
<tajul> veto lama daa
<GunBladeIV> oo ye ke?
<tajul> hok baru
<jipang_menjerit> !veto
<ejat> doa2 kan la ade rezeki .. 
<GunBladeIV> sorry saya tak tau langsung pasal keta
<maui> owh ya ka
<tajul> kece..kece/ Dell kece
<GunBladeIV> haha.. saja cube menyampuk
<tajul> so 
<tajul> kesimpulan
<maui> so apa keputusan port utk release party nih
<jipang_menjerit> guys, conclude on this matter pleae
<jipang_menjerit> *please
<maui> agak2 ada smpai 30 org x?
 * jipang_menjerit nak tido daa
<tajul> 1. Broga 2. Sunga congkak 3. stik 2 de plan?
<ejat> maui: Quantity doesnt matter 
<jipang_menjerit> broga?
<jipang_menjerit> pehh
<ejat> kasi senang org nak sampai la .. 
 * GunBladeIV cast vote 4. titiwangsa geeknic
<tajul> si fariz nak mandi kat broga
<farizluqman> itu la
<maui> xde la,, klu 30 org kutip sorg rm5 blh kasi cabutan bertuah :P
<farizluqman> salah taip td
<tajul> aku tatau cemana nak terjun
<ejat> +1 GunBladeIV
<farizluqman> daki suda
<jipang_menjerit> +1 GunBladeIV
<farizluqman> hahahaha
 * GunBladeIV cast vote for 4.Titiwangsa Geeknic
<tajul> titwangsa pun ok
<GunBladeIV> waa.. cpt sungguh dh dpt 2 vouch
<tajul> ejat
<GunBladeIV> power..
<GunBladeIV> haha
<farizluqman> Titiwangsa? +1
<tajul> kita wat pool
<tajul> senant
<maui> titiwangsa??? blh nyelam ka kt ctu 
<farizluqman> ada tu
<ejat> http://geeknic.org/?p=21
<farizluqman> tasik tengah
<ApOgEE> +1 GunBladeIV 
<farizluqman> terjun
<ejat> adeh .. aku nye da gile balik .. brb
<tajul> 1. Broga 2, tiitwagsa 3. sungai tikus 4, stick to the plan
<GunBladeIV> maui:- kat situ ikut ang la nk buat apa.. menyelam sambil minum air pun leh
 * GunBladeIV +1 No 2
 * jipang_menjerit cast vote for 5.-somewhere at putrajaya..tengah cari tempat jap-
<tajul> gun, ko suke pi sana kan?
<tajul> hehe
<GunBladeIV> tajul:- sana tmpt gay
<GunBladeIV> syok woo
<GunBladeIV> leh skodeng
<GunBladeIV> haha
<tajul> siut ko
<maui> erk gay
<GunBladeIV> kewak la
<tajul> wakaka
<farizluqman> siut
<maui> skoding
<GunBladeIV> aku bukan gay 
<maui> :P
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> hahhaha
<GunBladeIV> aku menyokong cadangan dari kuasa besar dunia
<GunBladeIV> itu saja
<tajul> titiwangsa memori
<GunBladeIV> hihi
<tajul> 3 thn ulang-alik
<tajul> aku ok je
<tajul> jat
<tajul> ada 4 option
<tajul> kita wat pool la
<tajul> sapa setuju angkat tangan macam usop
<farizluqman> ~~~~
<tajul> aku nak tido ni
 * GunBladeIV mengusulkan cadangan dari kuasa besar dunia sahaja.
<GunBladeIV> aku sokong titiwangsa la
<GunBladeIV> senang.. tmpt Gay mlm je
<MakLaN> +1 Titiwangsa
<jipang_menjerit> pehal ejat neh?
<GunBladeIV> siang mana ada gay. depa sume pnt menonggeng mlm sblm tu
<tajul> 2 : tt
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- giler
<farizluqman> +1 titiwangsa (port bohjan dimalam hari)
<tajul> 3 : tt
<tajul> lagi
<GunBladeIV> farizluqman:- define your bohjan? adakah bohjan anda bermaksud pedang lawan pedang?
<farizluqman> uiks
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- u sux
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> ok lah geng.. aku mau pegi tido...
<ApOgEE> esok nak pi keje
<GunBladeIV> sorang sms ejat suruh putus asa reconnect tu
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- relex dulu
<tajul> apogee
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: XD
<ApOgEE> adios amigos...
<tajul> sat
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- hehe.. jom tido
<ApOgEE> awat GunBladeIV ?
<tajul> hang nak vote mana?
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- aku pun mata bengkak mcm kene sengat tebuan
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- saja nk suruh ang lead doa tido
<tajul> ke nak stick ngan plan asai?
<GunBladeIV> tajul:- tunggu ejat post kat milist
<tajul> ok
<tajul> i foolow
<GunBladeIV> kalau tak selagi tu stick plan asal la
<ApOgEE> aku follow je... korang semua kata best, aku layan je
<maui> follow je
<tajul> so can we conclude this conversation?
<GunBladeIV> if we want to change meeting punye keputusan, kene la lalu saluran betul
<maui> tp klu tmpt yg aku xblh g .. aku xdpt la nk g
<maui> hehehe :)
<tajul> yup
<GunBladeIV> milist shoot satu kali, tgk org vote mcm mana
<tajul> rite
<tajul> yu
<GunBladeIV> maui:- hehe..
<tajul> sahih
<GunBladeIV> maui:- ko leh pi area mana je?
<MakLaN> +1 guna milis
<tajul> .. bil kul sahih 
<ApOgEE> saluran betul, sila post kat milis
<tajul> yup
<farizluqman> +1 google docs?
<MakLaN> asyik senyap je kat situ
<ApOgEE> nak endorsment, boleh attach log harini
<tajul> setuju fariz
<tajul> googledocs
<tajul> kita vote
<farizluqman> paling best utk voting
<GunBladeIV> apa lagi saluran ada yg betul?
<GunBladeIV> selain milist?
<GunBladeIV> aku rasa milist jela yg senang dpt respond
<tajul> milis cantek dah
<MakLaN> GDocs
<tajul> yup
<MakLaN> oh
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: forum?
<tajul> milis
<tajul> malas
<maui> xkisah jnji jgn black area dh le
<GunBladeIV> kalu forum, mungkin sebulan lepas tarikh release party ada lagi yg baru nk jawab
<GunBladeIV> haha
<tajul> malas <> milis
<farizluqman> milis takut out of topic
<maui> lorong haji taib comform aku xblh masuk 3:)
<tajul> milis i like
<farizluqman> googledocs, straight to the point
<GunBladeIV> maui:- hahaha.. 
<ejat> ???
<ejat> sorry
<GunBladeIV> maui:- mcm mana ang leh terfikir tmpt tu? nmpk sgt selalu pergi
<farizluqman> maui citer pele
<ejat> ade org hijack / attack i ke 
<ejat> jgn la .. i end user jer k 
<tajul> maui, hang ni mmg gambas
<GunBladeIV> freenode cloak problem
<GunBladeIV> depa nk cloak aku semula
<maui> hahaha
<tajul> ejat
<GunBladeIV> tu ko kene kick tu
<GunBladeIV> haha
<jipang_menjerit> GunBladeIV: cloak ape tu?
<maui> aku cite tmpt yg mmg aku xblh pg
<ejat> GunBladeIV: bukan la .. 
<tajul> kita wat form kat googledocs
 * jipang_menjerit tatau
<ejat> quassel aku nie kut 
<tajul> kita vote
<maui> under control daaa
<farizluqman> *googledocs
<ejat> yes bos tajul
<jipang_menjerit> mlis <--> forum
<ApOgEE> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/25/%23ubuntu-my.html
<GunBladeIV> so sepanjang ejat bersabung nyawa try connect freenode tadi
<GunBladeIV> kami semua dh sepakat..
<ejat> GunBladeIV: tq sbb tlg ulas balik 
<GunBladeIV> nk buat release party kecil-kecilan kat garage umah ko ejat .. buleh?
<maui> klu aku ckp aku g are putra jaya.. 50KM keliling je aku blh dok.
<jipang_menjerit> XD
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> jauh2 xblh.
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- okeh.. ulasan sebenar..
<ejat> umah aku ? 
<ejat> cari la umah beso skit .. 
<jipang_menjerit> maui: kene arahan penjara ke hape?
<jipang_menjerit> XD
<ejat> bukan ko dok sorang ke GunBladeIV?
<maui> hehehe
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- depa setuju dengan TT . tp semua vouch utk finalize menda ni dengan cara shoot dlm milist.
<maui> biasa la
<ejat> TT ???? 
<tajul> aku nak tido
<tajul> aku menanti semua nanti
<GunBladeIV> banyak lagi penyewa umah ni
<tajul> aku akan polo dan bantu, instaAllah
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: menanti pasti
<GunBladeIV> lipas, tikus, cicak
<maui> jipang_menjerit lain kali jgn nakal2 tau.. kang jd mcm aku hahaha
<ejat> tajul: ok .. harap aku bleh bangun 
 * ApOgEE dah tido... zzzzzz
<tajul> got to go
<farizluqman> ok la.... blah dulu.....
<tajul> salam 1Malaysia
<jipang_menjerit> maui: ??
<jipang_menjerit> aku tak pahammmm
<jipang_menjerit> =_=
<farizluqman> \kick myself
<tajul> salam sayang, kasih dan mesra
<ejat> so .. lokasi ? 
<GunBladeIV> TT == Titiwangsa
<maui> uiks farizluqman
<MakLaN> baik2 sayang
<ejat> oooooooooo
<GunBladeIV> tp shortform.. kita amik Titi je
<MakLaN> erm
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> apsal nk kick diri sndri?
<MakLaN> bayaran?
<farizluqman> tt = port b dan b
<jipang_menjerit> tajul: tido daa
<MakLaN> sape nak handle
<maui> bayaran sama lg ka rm15
<jipang_menjerit> MakLaN: potluck sudah
<MakLaN> maksudnya
<MakLaN> nak bagi kat sape
<GunBladeIV> maui:- mungkin dia tukar bkground color sama ngan foreground, pastu terfakap tak nmpk sendiri taip apa kot
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ejat> bayar la jugak kut 
<ejat> incase tetiba datang x de paper 
<maui> owh... mcmtu kah
<ejat> buleh duit tu buat bekap beli makanan ke .. 
 * jipang_menjerit follow ejat
<maui> lama xmain irc lupa dh
 * maui lupa command irc
<MakLaN> since ku tak dapat nak ikut
<GunBladeIV> u sux i rulez
<MakLaN> ku mahu sponsor RM50
<ejat> alhamdulillah .. da ade sponsor 
<ejat> :P
<maui> wah ada sponsor tuh
<MakLaN> huhu
<ejat> selalunye .. 
<maui> alahamdulillah
<farizluqman> good1
<MakLaN> tu ku tanya
<MakLaN> nak bagi kat sape
<ejat> ApOgEE: handle kewangan .. :) 
<maui> +100 to MakLan
<GunBladeIV> selalunye apa ejat ?
<GunBladeIV> abeskan ayat ko
<GunBladeIV> ooo
<GunBladeIV> tp dia dh tido
<GunBladeIV> so MakLaN bank in kat aku skrng
<GunBladeIV> aku /msg ko no akaun aku
<GunBladeIV> keke
 * ApOgEE doh tido... zZZzzZZZ
<MakLaN> no acc?
<ejat> GunBladeIV: ?????
<ejat> ish ish ish ish ish 
<MakLaN> CIM Clicks?
<MakLaN> M2U
<MakLaN> ?
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- nk buat duit tol esok nk pi kijo
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<ejat> MakLaN: sabo2 dulu 
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- aku gurau je
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> apa kata klu aku lntik aku je jd accountan mlm nih :P
<MakLaN> hehe
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- jgn take serious please
<MakLaN> takut duit ni terbang kat tempat lain je
<ejat> aik .. semua nak jadi accountant plak ? 
<MakLaN> hah
<ejat> programmer x bleh jd acc 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> :P
<maui> dpt duit blh roling2 cari hadiah utk cabutan bertuah
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- since ko nk donate cepat, ejat punye akaun la
<maui> erk.. xblh ke tuan ejat
<maui> hahaha
<ejat> GunBladeIV: slalu anda donater jugak kan ? 
<GunBladeIV> ya Allah maui .. dari meeting lagi dengan cabutan bertuah dia
<GunBladeIV> haha
<ApOgEE> ejat: tarikh postponed ke tak?
<farizluqman> ok bye
 * ejat jeling bos mypapitsux
<farizluqman> salam semua
<ejat> oooo mypapitsux
<maui> saja nk bg gempak skit
<GunBladeIV> maui:- nk sgt ke pad pad tu?
<MakLaN> swlm
<maui> :P
<GunBladeIV> keh keh keh
<ejat> ApOgEE: aiman x kisak 
<maui> klu org nk bg nk le
<ejat> kisah 
<maui> aku nk wt apps android hahaha tp xde pad nk test :P
<farizluqman> @Maui.... bagi aku log irc ni
<GunBladeIV> modal benda tu berapa?
 * maui pkai hp sony cap ayam ja
<farizluqman> aku nak tido...
<ejat> GunBladeIV: huhu .. dia nak sgt tu 
<GunBladeIV> kilo ke seketul?
<maui> ok3
<maui> slmt mlm fariz
<GunBladeIV> weh.. jom tido
<GunBladeIV> sorang tlg bacakan doa tido..
<GunBladeIV> kita tido berjemaah la
<MakLaN> jom2
<maui> ok gak tu jom tido 
<GunBladeIV> rapat2kan saf pls
<MakLaN> huhu
<GunBladeIV> MakLaN:- pasal donate tu, esok ApOgEE akan uruskan ngan ko
<ejat> so sape nak shoot mlist nie ? 
<maui> Bismikallah huma ahya wa amut
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- anda la
<maui> aminnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<ejat> amin .. 
<maui> dh3 jom tido
<GunBladeIV> amin
<ejat> GunBladeIV: i? 
<MakLaN> GunBladeIV Ok
<GunBladeIV> doa selesai, meeting pun selesai. jadi kita akhiri majlis ngan tasbih kirafat dan surah al-As
<ejat> GunBladeIV: donate cake ek mcm biasa 
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- nk cake ke?
<GunBladeIV> lol
<ejat> ke linuxmalaysia 
<ejat> :P
<GunBladeIV> jenuh la nk bawak pi tt cake tu
<ejat> ke ade orang sudi nak buat cake
<GunBladeIV> tak sesuai la
<GunBladeIV> buat la kuih gelang ke
<ejat> buat kek ubuntu .. 
<ejat> :P
<GunBladeIV> kuih2 utk sarapan
<GunBladeIV> haa. baru la rasa suasana peekneek tu
<ejat> lamanye x picnic .. huhu 
<maui> kuih chok keria ok pa.. gelung2 hitam kn.. mcm gelung ubuntu :P
<maui> picnic kt pndai la
<MakLaN> guys, out dulu
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- ni tema no laptop/komputer/high tech stuff allowed ke apa?
<MakLaN> nak kemas barang
<maui> apa kata kita wat kt port dickson la :P
 * ejat terasa nak mandi manda la plak 
<MakLaN> Assalamu'alaikum
<GunBladeIV> maui:- haha. jauh bebeno
<GunBladeIV> maui:- ko lokasi mana?
<ejat> GunBladeIV: +- la 
<maui> melaka :P
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- dh.. sudah.. 
<GunBladeIV> ejat == veto == vanish
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> kejap sukaneka, kejap mandi manda, 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> maui:- jgn kuarkan idea pelik2
<GunBladeIV> hah
<maui> ok3
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- so you shoot the milist
<maui> :)
<GunBladeIV> so kami akan sokong dlm tu la
<GunBladeIV> nmpk proper sket
<GunBladeIV> log irc tak leh gune pakai
<maui> yeah sokong ejat
<maui> undilah ejat 
<GunBladeIV> sebab takde official notice cakap nk meeting
<GunBladeIV> so nnt takot sapa yg takde mlm ni bengang kang, tarik muke plak
<GunBladeIV> dem aku cakap sorang2
<GunBladeIV> sux sux b0om
<maui> aku ada la GunBladeIV
<GunBladeIV> maui:- dia kene dh kusta 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> hahaha
<GunBladeIV> maui:- aku lepas isap rokok sebatang ni tido la 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> mata rabak dh ni
<GunBladeIV> dua hari tak tido.. ni baru flat gile
<maui> sama la.. aku pon mcm tau2 je tgh isap rokok gak
<GunBladeIV> maui:- aku tau ko isap rokok apa
<maui> uiks.. buat apa smpai dua ari.. apps br ke.. kasi le aku test :P
<GunBladeIV> dem.. dari tadi lorong aji taib2
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> hahaha
<GunBladeIV> aku takde buat apa pun
<maui> gilo ka pa.. xjejak kn kaki ku kesana
<GunBladeIV> study framework
<maui> wah hebat tuh
<GunBladeIV> maui:- ko asal mana?
<mypapitsux> hmm
<maui> kedah
<GunBladeIV> ohw.. jauh no
<GunBladeIV> release party kat langkawi la
<GunBladeIV> cun tu..
<maui> dekat je la.. 8 jam smpai la
<GunBladeIV> haha
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, oh that sux
<maui> stuju sgt2
<GunBladeIV> mypapitsux:- haha. sempat dia sampuk
<maui> pi langkawi la best ;)
<jipang_menjerit> apa korang ngarut nii
<maui> bebas cukai
<jipang_menjerit> aku nak tidolah
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<GunBladeIV> mypapitsux:- framework mvc asp.net sangat pening. haha
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, yeke?
<maui> ok la tu tau jgk
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, aku rs php lg pening kut
<GunBladeIV> mypapitsux:- nasib sempat siap module aku
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> aku tak tido 2 hari siapkan
<maui> C# lg la pening :P
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, sbb asp.net koman2 ada strong OOP concept
<GunBladeIV> bos mau aku submit esok
<GunBladeIV> dem tol
<GunBladeIV> ya ya.. abes kitab oop aku bukak
<GunBladeIV> haha
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, kalau PHP sux sikit sbb OOP dgn procedural bercampur sekali
<GunBladeIV> haa.. btol2
<GunBladeIV> tp mudah bagi org celaru mcm aku nk paham php.. asp.net kene duduk, baca doa.. baru leh tangkap
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> erm.. aku tgk je la klu bab PHP.. xdan nk kaji :P
<GunBladeIV> maui:- ang tanye la papit php
<GunBladeIV> dia mastah
<GunBladeIV> aku tak sempat abes tuntut ilmu ngan dia
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> ni tgh ayat suruh dia ajar la ni
<GunBladeIV> maui:- dlu2 ada satu room tmpt lepak .. selain -my ni la. belajar programming
<GunBladeIV> skrng tadak dh
<GunBladeIV> aku lupe dh nama room lepak gosip tu 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> id sentiasa merempat dlm tu mypapit la
<maui> owh ada gosip2 gak ek
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> best tu
<maui> akn ku google :P
<GunBladeIV> dulu, ubuntu-my meeting.. kat room satu lagi panas ngan gosip2 liar
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> last2 sume pakat main vote je sebab tak tau meeting pasal apa
<GunBladeIV> haha
<maui> erk
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, hahaha
<mypapitsux> +1 GunBladeIV 
<maui> xkn xusha lgsg
<GunBladeIV> tp syok dulu, main2 pun keje jalan
<GunBladeIV> keke
<mypapitsux> maui, usaha apa?
<GunBladeIV> mypapitsux:- apa eh room dulu tu?
<maui>  yg tu yg best ty
<GunBladeIV> aku lupe la
<maui> usha daaa
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, kat #freenode ke?
<GunBladeIV> haha.. ya ya..
<maui> typing error.. biasa la.. tgn xmo trima arahan
<GunBladeIV> tmpt kutuk orang
<GunBladeIV> haha
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, room apa tah, aku pun lupa
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> lama gile dh zaman tu 
<GunBladeIV> 2-3 thn kot
<maui> erk.. aku xujud lg.. 
<GunBladeIV> time tu ang remaja lagi papit
<GunBladeIV> haha.. remaja suka gosip
<maui> masa itu ku setia dgn .NET... support Micro$oft
<GunBladeIV> skrng ang dh dewasa. dewasa suke compile
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<maui> :P
<GunBladeIV> maui:- ang power ke .net?
<GunBladeIV> ada try MVC 3?
<maui> xde pon..
<maui> aku tau Visual.NET je hahaha
<GunBladeIV> ohw ye ke.. aku kene study mvc 3 ni
<maui> tu je yg slalu dok main
<GunBladeIV> c#
<GunBladeIV> tp insyaallah leh catch up la
<maui> smpai le org ckp linux lg power.. tu yg cuba try test
<GunBladeIV> sebab programming tu kita yg buat.. bukan dia buat kita
<GunBladeIV> keke.. sekali silap, 2 kali takkan silap yg sama kan?
<maui> aik.. sama je dgn ayat aku "kita yg buat dia, bkn dia buat kita"
<GunBladeIV> haha.. pinjam+mod sket
<maui> ya btul.. but aku slalu lupa.. 4 5 kali jgk la buat silap yg sama hahaha :P
<GunBladeIV> hahaha.. tak pa. kalau sampai 100 kali silap sama, then bunuh diri la
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> melayu mudah lupa
<maui> hahaha...
<GunBladeIV> jd jgn jadikan menda tu satu kelemahan sebab mmg kita melayu
<GunBladeIV> keke
<maui> ayat dokto dek tuh
<GunBladeIV> hehe..
<maui> :P
<GunBladeIV> aku suke dok amik ayat orang.. pastu aku ubah ikut suke aku 
<maui> tu la.. klu la aku dpt cipta hardisk boh dlm otak nih kn best
<GunBladeIV> haha. kalau korang paham , kira ok la.. kalau tak paham, abaikan 
<maui> comform search jmpa code yg btul..  yg slh smua delete
<GunBladeIV> hdd pun kene ada controller
<GunBladeIV> tadak controller mmg 0 je la data
<GunBladeIV> keke
<maui> ye controller mesti baik punya + laju.. 
<GunBladeIV> weh.. dh kol 2
<GunBladeIV> rokok pun dh abes..
<GunBladeIV> tiba masa aku melabuhkan sauh
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, oo hg nak melayarkan bahtera ke
<GunBladeIV> maui:- mypapitsux :- so long farewell dude.. 
<GunBladeIV> yup
<mypapitsux> GunBladeIV, ok 
 * GunBladeIV wanted to tido 
<mypapitsux> okok
 * GunBladeIV wave all
<GunBladeIV> salam
<mypapitsux> dayung pelan2
<GunBladeIV> ejat:- masih ngan penyakit kusta
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> masuk room je kene halau
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> lawak2
<GunBladeIV> irc suruh dia tido la tui
<GunBladeIV> ok papit.. pape roger2
<GunBladeIV> aku kalau ada problem c# buleh tanye ko kan?
<GunBladeIV> ehehe
<mypapitsux> orait
<mypapitsux> np
<GunBladeIV> nice, ty bro.. it is goo dbro
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<GunBladeIV> oklah.. meraban dh aku ni
<GunBladeIV> selamat
 * GunBladeIV command not recognized
<mypapitsux> 31337
<maui> wah mypapitsux master C# ek
<maui> cntik
<maui> blh tnya la pasnih
<mypapitsux> xde la terror pun
<mypapitsux> maui, nak pakai c# utk apa?
<maui> jnji blh buat GUI ok la
<mypapitsux> okok
<maui> wt apps dlm linux la
<maui> br power... blh compile linux @ window$ so ada dua versi satu apps
<maui> :P
<maui> senang xpyh nk ubah2 dh
<maui> adeh cian ejat
<maui> nk tolg dia pon dh lupa command irc hahaha
<ApOgEE> bye all
<maui> k papai
<maui> out dulu
<maui> wassalam
<ejat> okie 
<ejat> adeh 
<ejat> nak dalam ubuntu gak baru ok 
<ejat> semua da kuar ? 
<ejat> :(
<ejat> GunBladeIV: ? r u there ? 
 * ejat pokes MyAzhax
 * ejat pokes mypapitsux
<mypapitsux> yeye
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: apisznasdin ada tuu
<ejat> aik x tdo lagi ? 
 * ejat pokes apisznasdin
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: ko kat umah ke opis nie ? 
<ejat> ke hompis ? 
<ejat> :P
<jipang_menjerit> hampagas
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: kat umah..tapi bukan umah aku
<jipang_menjerit> :p
 * ejat tanye jerk 
 * jipang_menjerit pokes apisznasdin
<ejat> x bleh ek buat mcm tu 
<jipang_menjerit> buek camno?
<apisznasdin> buat apa?
<ejat> hompis 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: mo tanye ape kat apis ? 
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: dpt mlist ? 
<jipang_menjerit> hompis kena tanye boss aku laa
<ejat> bos pun balik umah :)
 * apisznasdin tunjal ejat
<apisznasdin> haha
 * ejat elak 
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: got it
<ejat> ade org respond x ? 
<ejat> aku main karang jerk tu 
<ejat> melalut jerk 
<ejat> :p
<jipang_menjerit> belum lagi
<ejat> semua da tdo :p
<ejat> tp kalau dpt mandi manda lagi best kan ? 
<ejat> huhu
<ejat> kalau nak lagi meriah .. 
<ejat> kuarkan baju pakai ramai2
<ejat> :P
<ejat> baru la org pelik kat titiwangsa tu 
<ejat> ubuntu ? 
<ejat> la la la la la la la 
<jipang_menjerit> aku rasa lagi seronok buat sukaneka
<jipang_menjerit> semua boleh terlibat sama
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: yups sukaneka 
<jipang_menjerit> sambil promo sikit2 ubuntu
<ejat> then buat aktiviti 
<ejat> terjah je pengunjung 
<ejat> tt .. 
<jipang_menjerit> +1
<ejat> buat awareness 
<ejat> amacam ? 
<jipang_menjerit> yup
<jipang_menjerit> dari mandi manda
<ejat> takutkan org cakap direct selling la plak 
<jipang_menjerit> nak awareness kat monyet? tikus?
<ejat> wakakakakaka
<jipang_menjerit> tak payah la takut
<ejat> kat awek2 yang datang la 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> x takut pun
<jipang_menjerit> kena jadi minded salesmen
<ejat> saje jerk 
<ejat> bukan kite jual pun 
<ejat> siap bagi lagi free
<jipang_menjerit> awek tu penting
<ejat> tp takutkang 
<ejat> dieorang ingt cd ape .. 
<jipang_menjerit> kalau tak tak beesemangat nak cakap panjang lebar
<jipang_menjerit> uhahaha
<jipang_menjerit> you buntu?
<ejat> masuk dalam kete 
<ejat> buh cd dalam radio 
<ejat> amik ko obat 
<jipang_menjerit> wakaka
<ejat> so moral of the story .. 
<ejat> bgla kepada org tertentu 
<ejat> jgn main rembat bagi jerk CDs tu 
<jipang_menjerit> +1
<jipang_menjerit> sebenarnye sebelum bagi aku plan nak buat borang\
<jipang_menjerit> jadi kita boleh follow up 
 * ejat terpk .. nape la nak ade aku jugak baru meriah channel nie .. chey wah .. 
<jipang_menjerit> tanya experience guna ubuntu camna
<ejat> survey form ? 
<ejat> blasah .. 
<jipang_menjerit> yup
<ejat> sape nak sediakan ? 
<ejat> fotostat ? 
<jipang_menjerit> tu wajib isi kalau nak dapat cd
<jipang_menjerit> fotostat ajelah
<ejat> then sape nak masukkan balik n analysis ? 
<jipang_menjerit> kalau ade sponsor broadband..online form aje
<jipang_menjerit> aku boleh
<ejat> huhu .. ko bukan ade galaxy tab ke ? 
<ejat> :P
<jipang_menjerit> cait
<jipang_menjerit> bb buruk adelah
<ejat> bukan sorang satu ke ? 
<ejat> wb MakLaN
<MakLaN> guys
<ejat> staff dpt .. 
<jipang_menjerit> on de way nak beli desire z
<ejat> MakLaN: ye saye 
<MakLaN> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<jipang_menjerit> mane ade
<MakLaN> live ni
<ejat> owh .. x larat nak dgr dah 
<ejat> :p
<jipang_menjerit> tu semua propa bebagai
<MakLaN> jono bacon - ubuntu community manager
<jipang_menjerit> MakLaN: aku dah loq laq dah ni
<ejat> MakLaN: sila sila 
<jipang_menjerit> ekeke
<MakLaN> haha
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: propaganda utk ape? 
<jipang_menjerit> saje bikin propa
<ejat> owh .. ingat kan sorang satu staff dpt 
<jipang_menjerit> galaxy tab tu untuk supply kat orang je
<ejat> oooo 
<jipang_menjerit> kitorang kena pasang screen prootector aje
<ejat> sape ek sudi nak terima aku minta kerja ? 
<jipang_menjerit> *protector
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jipang_menjerit> btw, koje ape yang ko kabo tak de kat m'sia lagi tu?
<jipang_menjerit> ce cite..ce cite
<ejat> keje ? 
<ejat> ade tp kurang la kut .. 
<ejat> or sikit2 jerk 
<ejat> apisznasdin: still here ? or da tdo 
<SuMarDi> :)
<apisznasdin> still here, ada kerja rumah cikgu kasi..
<ejat> pak SuMarDi pun ado 
<ejat> apisznasdin: ooo no wonder 
<ejat> slalu mahai ke kena bayo 
<SuMarDi> ejat: ada... baca2 je :)
<ejat> ecececeece
<ejat> nak pakai tapak ? 
<jipang_menjerit> SuMarDi: lupo nak pesan..den dah siap buat android version callsign-my
<jipang_menjerit> :)
<jipang_menjerit> tapi tak de time nak up kat github
<jipang_menjerit> :(
<wisevoyager> jompi tdoq sok nk kje lg neh.,
<wisevoyager> assalam.,
<jipang_menjerit> wa'salam
<SuMarDi> jipang_menjerit: wah menarik
<SuMarDi> jipang_menjerit: nanti release la
<jipang_menjerit> SuMarDi: nanti aku update
<SuMarDi> jipang_menjerit: bagitau mypapitsux dah ada android version
<jipang_menjerit> kalau test kat sdk elok je
<SuMarDi> jipang_menjerit: mycallsign tu project mypapitsux
<jipang_menjerit> tak test kat real device lagi
<jipang_menjerit> SuMarDi: marveles
<SuMarDi> :)
<jipang_menjerit> nanti kalau terlebih rajin aku buat untuk bb skali
 * jipang_menjerit bb pun pakai java jerkk
<apisznasdin> ejat http://portal.ppj.gov.my/web/guest/277?p_p_id=56_INSTANCE_qwAN&p_p_lifecycle=0&p_p_state=normal&p_p_mode=view&p_p_col_id=column-1&p_p_col_count=1&page=1
<SuMarDi> jipang_menjerit: nnt kalau dah release kat android market bgtau
<SuMarDi> jipang_menjerit: nnt bleh aku test
<jipang_menjerit> SuMarDi: roger
<jipang_menjerit> SuMarDi: wow..dah ade android sudah
<SuMarDi> jipang_menjerit: android bole cari :)
<jipang_menjerit> wow
<ejat> yups 
<jipang_menjerit> ini macam nak apply satu buat dev
<jipang_menjerit> :p
<ejat> wow
<ejat> apisznasdin: i dah post kat FB 
<ejat> mcm best jerk byk activity 
<ejat> wakaf + picnic + bbq 
<ejat> i like !!!!
<ejat> @ camping terus .. wakakaka
<jipang_menjerit> +1
<jipang_menjerit> sebab tu aku suggest putrajaya
<jipang_menjerit> KUASA VETOOOO
<jipang_menjerit> XD
<ejat> huhu .. 
<ejat> jipang_menjerit: waktu meeting aritu aku masih dalam dingdong dgn kejadian yang berlaku .. 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> + on plak kat iphone/ipad plak time tu 
<jipang_menjerit> apekah?
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: 
<ejat> ??
<ejat> abaikan 
<ejat> teringin nye nak gie OSCON .. 
<ejat> OSCON 2011 
<SuMarDi> :)
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-26
<ApOgEE> hi all
<ApOgEE> hi hyperair 
<ApOgEE> good morning
<hyperair> morning
<sweemeng> hi guys
<fairuz> salam, morning
<sweemeng> fairus ni kat malaysia ke mana?
<sweemeng> sekarang dah petang dah
<fairuz> bukan kat malaysia
<sweemeng_> explains
<sweemeng_> thats why it is in the morning
<fairuz> yup2
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Assalamu 'alaikum.., senyap jer sumer sibuk bekerja kot? :D
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
<ApOgEE> fairuz: kau kat mana tu?
<fairuz> salam ApOgEE
<fairuz> kat opis
<ApOgEE> bukan malaysia?
<fairuz> oh bukan
<fairuz> kat France
<ApOgEE> i see...
 * ApOgEE percaya je...
<ApOgEE> jauhnye ko keje
<fairuz> keke sampai masa aku balik la
<ApOgEE> ko balik m'sia tiap2 hari ke?
<ApOgEE> atau seminggu sekali?
<ApOgEE> syok ke kat France tu?
<ApOgEE> camne ko boleh terjoin ubuntu-my ni?
 * ApOgEE apasal aku banyak soalan pulak ni?...
<ApOgEE> :p
<fairuz> kehkeh
<fairuz> ade ke balik tiap2 minggu, bukan jutawan pun
<ApOgEE> ooo... ingatkan bilionaire sudah... keje kat France.. masyuk
<fairuz> join le ubuntu-my, nak gak menyumbang ape2 yg patut, kalau ada patch ke ape ke
<ApOgEE> so, jom la geeknic
<ApOgEE> fairuz: wah patch mana yg dibikin?
<ApOgEE> nak tengok boleh?
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ajar la aku... 
<fairuz> aku patch kernel ja
<fairuz> takdak benda baru pun
<ApOgEE> wah, dlm kernel ada code ko eh?
<fairuz> lgpun kernel Texas Instrument, bukan kernel upstream
 * ApOgEE tak usik pun code kernel... install default je
<ApOgEE> woh... ko bikin kernel untuk TI punya board eh?
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> untuk cip TI
<fairuz> OMAP4
<ApOgEE> ko main ngan Beagle ?
<fairuz> pernah, tu pakai OMAP3
<ApOgEE> ya ya
<fairuz> ko ada beagle ka
<ApOgEE> aku tak bermodal lagi nak cekau sebutir... meh la
<ApOgEE> kalo ada
<fairuz> keke
<ApOgEE> nak gak main
<ApOgEE> aku main ngan embeddedarm je...
<ApOgEE> ARM
<fairuz> aku pun takdak personal, company punya ade la kat meja aku ni
<fairuz> beagle panda ngan Blaze
<fairuz> best kan ARM
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<ApOgEE> kampeni ko bikin apa ngan Beagleboard? kontrol barang?
<fairuz> eh tak
<fairuz> beagleboard kan pakai OMAP3
<fairuz> kitorang la yg bikin OMAP3 tu
<ApOgEE> ooo ko keje ngan TI la eh?
<fairuz> aa
<ApOgEE> i see... 
<ApOgEE> tak dapat beagleboard free ke?
<ApOgEE> boleh aku eksperimenkan pulak
<fairuz> tak main beagleboard dah
<fairuz> Pandaboard skang
<fairuz> OMAP4 keke
<ApOgEE> pandaboard syok?
<fairuz> aku pakai untuk test kernel ja
<fairuz> install Ubuntu
<fairuz> dengan Android
<ApOgEE> huih... boleh run ubuntu eh?
<ApOgEE> cun... 
<fairuz> boleh
<fairuz> Beagle pun boleh
<ApOgEE> tu la... aku ada terbaca juga
<fairuz> asal memory cukup, takdak hal
<ApOgEE> pandaboard berapa mem?
<sweemeng_> i want 
<sweemeng_> i want
<fairuz> tak salah aku 128MB RAM, 256MB Flash
<fairuz> tapi Flash tu tak kesah sbb ko boleh sumbat SD Card
<fairuz> so UBuntu/Android punya image, boleh flash masuk SD je
<fairuz> sekali dengan boot partition
<fairuz> Embedded Arm yang ko pakai tu pakai ARM mane?
<fairuz> arm9?
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: syok ni, ada orang dalam TI
<sweemeng_> yeah babe
<fairuz> keke kenape
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ha'ah.. ARM9
<ApOgEE> fairuz: aku run debian-arm je
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_ juga adalah peminat gejet2 yg pakai linux
<ApOgEE> ;)
<fairuz> wah best2
<sweemeng_> me arduino onli
<ApOgEE> fairuz: so, kau la yg bikin kernel untuk OMAP4 ?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Takde la aku sorang
<fairuz> Selalunya TI akan amik kernel upstream, pastu tambah la patches untuk support hardware2 yang ada
<ApOgEE> fairuz, dan ini adalah ko lah ye? --> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.embedded.pandaboard/1165
<ApOgEE> wah, terel... terel...
<fairuz> ApOgEE: aah, terer apa nye, noob kot
<fairuz> susah nak faham menatang ni
<ApOgEE> fairuz hehe.. aku suka mende2 camni... ada projek mau bikin nanti
<fairuz> projek ape tu ApOgEEmeh la cerita sikit
 * ApOgEE nak beralih ke pandaboard pulak... nampak mcm best je
<fairuz> aku minat jugak
<ApOgEE> fairuz aku bikin projek kanak2 je... anak2 kecil main api
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> nak buat untuk control benda ke
<fairuz> ke web server ke
<ApOgEE> fairuz ye ye ... kontrol macho
<ApOgEE> fairuz mana boleh dapat pandaboard ni?
<ApOgEE> boleh belikan aku sebutir?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: boleh beli kat pandaboard.org tak salah aku
<ApOgEE> kat m'sia takde ke?
<ApOgEE> asik2 digi-key je
<fairuz> hmm aku tak sure dalam Malaysia dia ada distributor ke tak
<ApOgEE> ko tolong la belikan aku sebutir... balik m'sia nanti aku bayar la kat ko
<ApOgEE> boleh?
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ko compile kernel dia guna cross-compiler ke?
<fairuz> Sama je kalau aku belikan, pakai digikey gak
<fairuz> aa, aku pakai CodeSourcery arm-none-linux-gnueabi
<fairuz> kena pakai cross compiler la, sbb target ARM
<ApOgEE> lol...
<ApOgEE> aku ingatkan kat sana ada kedai jual runcit2
<ApOgEE> takpelah kalo cenggitu
<fairuz> takde la
 * ApOgEE ada peluang bukak kedai kat Jln. Pasar ni... jom sweemeng_ 
<sweemeng_> jom
<ApOgEE> fairuz: aku ingatkan kalo orang TI beli, boleh dpt diskaun
<ApOgEE> heheheh
<fairuz> hehe sama je aku rasa
<ApOgEE> hmm.. takpe, dah ada geng... nanti boleh aku tanya ko soalan2 newbies
<fairuz> Alright, nak tolong2 setup boleh la
<ApOgEE> fairuz: aku main barang ini --> http://coderstalk.blogspot.com/2008/06/some-photos-form-my-offices-desktop.html
<fairuz> ApOgEE: wah, nampak best 
<fairuz> budak electronic jugak ApOgEE ni, ingat budak IT
<ApOgEE> fairuz: heheh... bidan terjun je 
<fairuz> best2
<ApOgEE> fairuz, ko dulu belajar elektronik eh?.. 
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> Embedded System kalau nak tepat lagi
<ApOgEE> wow... great
<ApOgEE> aku ni budak sains komputer je... tapi aku keje ngan barang2 embedded ni, belajar dari kerja je
<ApOgEE> fairuz boleh aku rujuk ko pasal elektronik... currently aku tengah mengkaji Diode untuk kawal flow alternator dan battery
<ApOgEE> pening gak, bila belajar ngan intenet je
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<fairuz> boleh tu boleh, tapi macam dah ingat2 lupa pure elektronik ni hehe
<fairuz> Tu projek yang sama ke
<ApOgEE> projek lain tu... projek sendirian berhad
<ApOgEE> hehehe...
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> best kan main2 ngna elektronik tu, buat circuit sendiri etc
<ApOgEE> hehehe.. hobi
<fairuz> kalau aku main2 ngan elektronik mcm tu, aku slalu pakai processor PIC je
<fairuz> sng + cukup untuk buat control2 IO
<fairuz> murah2 pun murah
<fairuz> s/murah2/murah
<ApOgEE> fairuz aku dulu cuba gak PIC, pastu ada mamat Iran rekemen kat aku AVR Atmel
<ApOgEE> lagi murah dari PIC
<fairuz> oo eh?
<fairuz> brapa pin dia ada?
<ApOgEE> sekarang sudah jadi Adruino
<fairuz> oo
 * fairuz tak pernah pakai Arduino
<ApOgEE> http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?func=viewItem&item_id=356&module=Freaks%20Tools
<fairuz> Ok senang tak nak pakai
<fairuz> dia ada kasi programmer tak kalau beli cip dia
<ApOgEE> 8-pin: PIC12F629 ($1.29) v. ATtiny13 ($1.40) 
<ApOgEE> ~20-pin: PIC16F628 ($3.35) v. ATtiny2313 ($2.26)
<fairuz> murah2
<ApOgEE> 40-pin: PIC18F452 ($10.35) v ATmega32 ($8.17)
<ApOgEE> fairuz: boleh bikin sendiri...
<ApOgEE> http://www.ladyada.net/make/usbtinyisp/
<ApOgEE> http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php
<fairuz> kalau ada bocor circuit programmer tu mane2 best la
<fairuz> bole buat sendiri
<ApOgEE> ya ya
<fairuz> kat Malaysia, senang ke nak cari components ni? mesti senang kan
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ya
<ApOgEE> kat RS ada
<ApOgEE> fairuz, ada kawan aku tanya nak bikin isolator diode untuk elak reverse charge dari battery ke alternator
<ApOgEE> aku ni bukannya pandai elektronik pun.. aku belajar kat google je
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> ko rasa, diode apa yg sesuai? dia bagi kat aku 10A
<ApOgEE> aku tengok, siap dah kene goreng dah
<fairuz> kena tgk current yang lalu tu brapa la
<fairuz> 10A ke dia kata?
<fairuz> mak aih byk tu
<fairuz> mcm bateri kereta plak
<ApOgEE> ya, batteri kereta, lori
<ApOgEE> dia letak radio
<ApOgEE> transmit kuat kot... tu pasal current tinggi
<ApOgEE> agaknye la 
<fairuz> bateri kereta mmg current tinggi
<fairuz> voltage rendah
<ApOgEE> ooo
<fairuz> 12V je
<ApOgEE> current berapa?
<ApOgEE> apasal kene pakai 4 bijik diode paralel?
<fairuz> eh diode parallel?
<fairuz> parallel ke dia buat bentuk diamond tu?
<ApOgEE> dia bagi aku drawing camni, tapi 4 bijik, tanpa resistor tu ---> http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Diodes-in-Parallel.jpg
<ApOgEE> aku kompius gak... nak buat kira2
<ApOgEE> sebab ada reverse gak kan?
<ApOgEE> pastu kene pakai heatsink lagi... panas nih karen tinggi
<ApOgEE> ye dak?
<fairuz> kena pakai wayar yang boleh tahan current tinggi
 * ApOgEE gaya murid google... main hentam keromok je
<ApOgEE> hmm... kalo bikin atas PCB boleh ke?
<ApOgEE> ke kene besarkan trace width?
<fairuz> uih atas PCB 10A hmmm
<ApOgEE> atau tebal copper dia?
<fairuz> seingat aku better lebarkan
<ApOgEE> yg ada semua dah kene goreng je... ;p belum ada yg tahan... tu yg aku kompius tu
<fairuz> dia dah try lebarkan ke
<fairuz> 10A byk tu
<fairuz> kena kurang resistance internal trace tu
<fairuz> so lebarkan la
<ApOgEE> hmm... nanti aku eksperimen lagi
<ApOgEE> setakat ni, semua fried chicken
<ApOgEE> tu yg aku pening tu
<ApOgEE> nasib baik jumpa expert elektronik dlm channel ni... ada gak tempat diskusi
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<fairuz> noob ja, tolong sket2 boleh la
<ApOgEE> fairuz: aku kira pakai --> http://circuitcalculator.com/wordpress/2006/01/31/pcb-trace-width-calculator/
<ApOgEE> trace tu kene buat lebih kurang 19 mm gak lebarnya
<ApOgEE> betul ke aku kira tu.. hehehe
 * ApOgEE main belasah je... hahahaa
<fairuz> ptt ok je
<ApOgEE> hmm... kene bikin balik ... ko ada tempat bikin PCB yg murah?
<fairuz> eh
<fairuz> 19 mm besar sgt kot
<fairuz> dia kata 150 mils camtu
<ApOgEE> uik?
<sweemeng_> ApOgEE, hackerspacekl
<sweemeng_> we make our out pcb
<sweemeng_> with printer and acid!!!!!
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: ini projek orang tua2... takmoh main acid
<ApOgEE> hehehehee
<fairuz> 19 mm == 750 mils
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_ kalo jadi, aku nak fabricate menatang ni... ada request tu nanti
<ApOgEE> boleh aku sponsor sikit kat ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<sweemeng_> heheheheh
<ApOgEE> fairuz: camne ko dapat 150? aku dapat 737
<ApOgEE> 737mils = 18.7mm
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ke ko usik kat temp tu?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: aku letak 10 Amps dalam kotak tu
<fairuz> tak
<fairuz> http://www.desmith.net/NMdS/Electronics/TraceWidth.html
<fairuz> ni pun kasi aku result sama
<ApOgEE> aku letak 10 amp, thickness 1 oz
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> aku biarkan dia 2
<fairuz> ko punya 1 ke
<ApOgEE> sbb aku tengok kat sini, dia bikin 1 oz punya PCB --> http://www.custompcb.com/index.htm
<ApOgEE> fairuz: aku tak reti kira oz tu pun... hahaha
<ApOgEE> maklumlah google punya student
<fairuz> hehe kena check tebal dia jugak
<fairuz> tu kena check dengan orang yang buat PBC tu la kot, kalau dia fixkan tebal ke, boleh pilih ke
<ApOgEE> kalo kat custompcb tu, dia buat 1oz aku tengok
<ApOgEE> ko penah buat eagle pakai ubuntu? ko pakai software apa?
<fairuz> eagle la
<fairuz> tapi windows
<ApOgEE> i see... ingatkan seme pakai ubuntu
<ApOgEE> hehehe
 * ApOgEE brb
<SuMarDi> hehe
 * ApOgEE poke SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> ls
 * ApOgEE balik umah dulu... jumpa lagi 
<yuskhanzab> exit
<GunBladeIV> sapa ada>
<GunBladeIV> ?
<GunBladeIV> anyone?
<GunBladeIV> ting tong!
 * GunBladeIV command not recognized
<fairuz> ada
<GunBladeIV> hoho
<GunBladeIV> fairuz:- apa bikin?
<GunBladeIV> fairuz:- tgk the tend ka?
<GunBladeIV> ROFL
<fairuz> GunBladeIV: Takdak ape
<meng> i iz editing Apogee's wiki now
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- w0ot w0ot..apa bikin bos?
<GunBladeIV> ang edit apa? kutuk2 ke?
<GunBladeIV> kalau bagi testimoni kutuk2 leh? pastu embed gambar sin chan?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<meng> tak, nak letak gambar 3 buntut bogel ala logo ubuntu
<meng> pergi edit sentence structure and grammar sikit
<GunBladeIV> ohw.. ko betulkan ayat dlm wiki apogee?
<GunBladeIV> nice dude
<GunBladeIV> dulu time aku takde sapa power nk betulkan grammar aku.. 
<GunBladeIV> pastu siap kene gelak lagi sebab typo error .. 
<GunBladeIV> ada plak aku gune ubuntu sejak tahun berapa tah aku silap
<GunBladeIV> tak igt
<GunBladeIV> tahun aku silap taip tu, ubuntu tak wujud lagi
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> abes satu room gelakkan aku
<GunBladeIV> tp nasib baik approve
<GunBladeIV> keh keh keh
 * GunBladeIV w0ot w0ot.. Im not an expired member~! yea..
 * GunBladeIV cloaking is back and I am officially Ubuntu Members Once again. kekeke
<meng> done
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<meng> tapi server cam mati mati ikan
<meng> apogee kena sort out the version conflicts la
<GunBladeIV> eh meng
<GunBladeIV> ko piju ke?
<meng> tak
<GunBladeIV> lol.. 
<GunBladeIV> sebab aku tgk last tambah testi is piju
<GunBladeIV> so i thought you are piju
<meng> editing I lagi ketara dari testimonial
<meng> i takde kuasa nak campur tangan dlm ubuntu malaysia pun, mentah I dari Fedora-m
<meng> *Fedora-my
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<GunBladeIV> buleh je..
<GunBladeIV> menyamar la jadi mark shuttleworth
<GunBladeIV> :D
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- hahahaha.. 
<meng> nak yamar jadi Najib lagi best
<GunBladeIV> papit.. aku nye membership dh dpt balik
<GunBladeIV> haha.. yeehaaa..
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> najib bukan IT based
<GunBladeIV> so testi tak bernilai
<GunBladeIV> keke
<meng> GunBladeIV: just remind apogee utk edit off the version conflicts
<GunBladeIV> orait
<GunBladeIV> i'll remind him later on.
<GunBladeIV> hello nbliang 
<nbliang> GunBladeIV, hi
<GunBladeIV> luckily , i got back my ubuntu cloak
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> but still waiting for Ubuntu Member reactivation on launchpad
<GunBladeIV> silly me
<nbliang> good
<nbliang> :)
<nbliang> more official members
<GunBladeIV>  never login to ubuntu.com email for more than a year
<GunBladeIV> then everything you working for gone
<GunBladeIV> lol
<nbliang> mine will be expires this june
<GunBladeIV> i see.
<nbliang> how to access the @ubuntu.com mail?
<GunBladeIV> have you click on the reactivation ?
<GunBladeIV> you have to redirect the email to your current active mail
<GunBladeIV> as for me, i am using ubuntu.com.my email to retrieve ubuntu.com
<nbliang> yeah, all my @ubuntu.com mail is redirected to my gmail
<nbliang> oic
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> have you setup ubuntu.com email?
<GunBladeIV> but i rarely check my ubuntu mail
<GunBladeIV> cuz at one time, i need a personal time
<GunBladeIV> :)
<GunBladeIV> so thats why im like a ghost for past few years
<nbliang> i think I still have the ubuntu.com email
<nbliang> :P have to test it out
<nbliang> i also have been "ghost" for the past few month/year ;p
<nbliang> hopefully can be active back, but familycome first
<nbliang> yeah !! my @ubuntu.com mail still working
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> surely working nbliang 
<GunBladeIV> it will stop working once you become unofficial members
<GunBladeIV> and i dont know if mine is working
<GunBladeIV> could you send me a test mail to gunbladeiv@ubuntu.com?
<nbliang> hehe...
<GunBladeIV> thank you
<nbliang> k, wait
<GunBladeIV> but im sure that @ubuntu.com.my is working
<GunBladeIV> lolz
<nbliang> GunBladeIV, sent to ur @ubuntu.com
<GunBladeIV> orait
<GunBladeIV> now i should push F9 to send/recieve
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> Yea~! [Gunbladeiv, this is a test mail.
<GunBladeIV> ]
<GunBladeIV> got your mail
<GunBladeIV> so the postman is still working for me
<GunBladeIV> haha
<nbliang> hehee... yeah
<GunBladeIV> nbliang.. who else beside ejat, me, you and piju that official members of ubuntu?
<nbliang> i think that's all
<nbliang> linuxmalaysia oredi expires, hope other can join in
<GunBladeIV> tell linuxmalaysia that he can reactivate the membership loo
<GunBladeIV> mine was expired too
<GunBladeIV> i just got it back today
<GunBladeIV> yesterday, my ip still not cloaked
<nbliang> ic ic
<nbliang> yeah, that will be good if can re-activate it back
<nbliang> btw, u finish ur study?
<nbliang> or still in progress?
<GunBladeIV> im still trying my best to get my degree
<GunBladeIV> but now working with a company
<GunBladeIV> been working to upgrade a software 
<GunBladeIV> programming stuff
<GunBladeIV> but bore
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<nbliang> oic
<GunBladeIV> how about you?
<GunBladeIV> still on open sos business ?
<GunBladeIV> unfortunately my work need me to use windows
<GunBladeIV> so i vm it
<GunBladeIV> haha
<nbliang> well, i am now a software tester
<nbliang> and also need to use windows
<nbliang> only at home when not touching any of my work, i will use linux
<fairuz> hello2
<GunBladeIV> hello hello hello hello
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> same la
<GunBladeIV> i dont think in malaysia you could easily escape from windows environment
<GunBladeIV> especially when working
<nbliang> GunBladeIV, agree
<nbliang> not at this time, maybe in the next few years then we can start to see company fully using linux / bsd
 * fairuz agrees too
<GunBladeIV> yup.. but need to persuade govt sector 
<GunBladeIV> once government are keen in using open sos.. then private sector will slowly migrate
<meng> open sos chili?
<nbliang> sorry guys, need to offline, see u again
<GunBladeIV> open la meng sorang2
<GunBladeIV> haha
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-27
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ApOgEE> good morning
<yuskhanzab> wsalammmm
<yuskhanzab> and good morning too
<fairuz> salam all
<fairuz> hello
<SuMarDi> salam
<SuMarDi> salam fairuz
<SuMarDi> wtf mypapit
<mypapit> SuMarDi, yo man... wtf.. wtf..
<mypapit> !wtf | SuMarDi 
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fairuz> SuMarDi: salam
<mypapit> SuMarDi, tgh memakap cakephp ni, tak berapa terror nak combine cakephp dgn inline-javascript edit
<ApOgEE> salam SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> wtf SuMarDi mypapit 
<ApOgEE> mypapit: huyoh jawe skrip?
<mypapit> !wtf | ApOgEE 
<lubotu2> ApOgEE: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mypapit> !java | ApOgEE 
<lubotu2> ApOgEE: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<fairuz> ApOgEE: salam
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
<fairuz> Sapa ada sample program yang agak complex untuk menunjukkan effect memory leak
<SuMarDi> salam ApOgEE
<SuMarDi> mypapit: fuyooo cakephp tu
<SuMarDi> mypapit: kita bako cakephp tu
<SuMarDi> :)
<mypapit> oh sux
<mypapit> SuMarDi, bg la sokongan moral sikit
<mypapit> skrg ni keruntuhan moral berleluasa dah
<mypapit> sedikit sokongan takkan rugi
<SuMarDi> mypapit: hehe
<SuMarDi> mypapit: go go chaiyo
<ApOgEE> go go mypapit 
<ApOgEE> ganbatte mypapit 
<mypapit> SuMarDi, ApOgEE hahaha, that's more like it
<ApOgEE> fairuz maksudnya camne yg complex tu?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: taknak la benda mcm main(){ int *p = malloc(10*sizeof(int)); } :D
<ApOgEE> fairuz kasi while(1) {echo "lalalala" > hehehe; rm hehehe} je takleh?
<fairuz> takde memory leak tu
<fairuz> kena ada malloc dan rakan2
<ApOgEE> oooo
<ApOgEE> fairuz: codeproject ada --> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cpp/leak_detector_c.aspx
<mypapit> yayaya
<ApOgEE> ingatan tiris
<ApOgEE> ah, camne nak translate tu mypapit 
<ApOgEE> ke ingatan bocor?... (kene kepala bocor mambang...)
<mypapit> haha
<mypapit> bocor kot
<ApOgEE> memori bocor
<ApOgEE> memori ketika kebocoran... hahaha... iklan pampers
<ahmed_khan_ameer> assalamualaikum.., panas lah nak mandi dulu..,
<mnajem> !proc|mypapit
<mnajem> !mem|mypapit
<lubotu2> mypapit: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
 * fairuz datang lagi
<fairuz> ada orang?
<ApOgEE> ada
<ApOgEE> !wtf | mnajem 
<lubotu2> mnajem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ApOgEE> !abuse | mnajem 
<lubotu2> mnajem: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ApOgEE> ;p
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Oh ko ada kasi link
<phyz> :D
<ApOgEE> yo meng 
<ApOgEE> meng: thanks for the edit
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- bro
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- ada ke takde eh?
<phyz> Pegi makan la tue kot?
<GunBladeIV> ooo
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- ang ada simpan lagi tak credential nk login planet? kalo ada send private kat aku
<GunBladeIV> ada keje sket
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: ada
<GunBladeIV> hehe
 * ApOgEE balik tido... 
<GunBladeIV> apokeke
<GunBladeIV> eh silap
<GunBladeIV> lama sungguh version wp 
<GunBladeIV> classic tol
<phyz> wp?apekah?
<GunBladeIV> papit
<GunBladeIV> pp papit
<GunBladeIV> pp plak.. oo papit
<GunBladeIV> papitos
<GunBladeIV> aahaha
<ApOgEE> salam 
<phyz> wsalam
<phyz> wekambek
<ApOgEE> wekambing
<ApOgEE> wehkehkeh
<phyz> hehehe
<GunBladeIV> wsalam
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: apa bikin?
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- tgh nk upgrade wp kat planet
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> classic sgt wp
<GunBladeIV> susah plak nk update
<GunBladeIV> aku tgh lemau ni. tu keje lmbt
<GunBladeIV> penat repair sendiri punye blog ngan taip post
<GunBladeIV> wakaka
<phyz> rajinnye...
<GunBladeIV> yup
<GunBladeIV> aku tgh period ni
<GunBladeIV> tu yg rajin 
<GunBladeIV> kalau time aku malas. jgn la suruh
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> haha
<phyz> hampeh
<phyz> weh sedo la diri tue 
<phyz> mane dtg la plak period2
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- ko ada xcess nk tukar topik irc tak?
<GunBladeIV> huu
<GunBladeIV> takde la
<GunBladeIV> kekeke..
<GunBladeIV> ada je.. darah2 kuar..
<GunBladeIV> uwweekkk.
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> phyz:- maintenance dalam bahasa melayu apa eh?
<ApOgEE> wahaha..
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: kalo rajin, kasi update ubuntu.com.my la tengok
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: itu countdown banner kantoi la
<GunBladeIV> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2177
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> buruk gile aku translate ngan announce
<GunBladeIV> keke
<GunBladeIV> haram gile ayat aku
<ApOgEE> aku belum sempat nak ngejas... access aku terfakap kat situ, jadi bukan admin
<phyz> Senggaraan
<phyz> Penyelenggaraan
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: penyelenggaraan
<phyz> Selenggaraan
<ApOgEE> +1 phyz 
<phyz> Ko nk wat pe?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> aku dh post dh pun kat forum
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> buruk gile aku translate maintenance => pembaikan
<GunBladeIV> wakaka
<GunBladeIV> sux sux
<GunBladeIV> dem
<phyz> semart la layout forum baru
<phyz> baru je jengok nie
<phyz> asyik men tapatalk je
<phyz> hahaha
<phyz> tgk jgk terms tue ko nak guna utk ape
 * ApOgEE nak pi makan dulu...
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- makan sokmo demo
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> bio la dia nak makan ker ape ker?
<phyz> :P
<phyz> lapo gak la
<phyz> Apogee ko mkn ape tue ha?
<phyz> bak meh sket
<phyz> Salam,
<phyz> Saya nak mengumumkan bahawa website Planet Ubuntu Malaysia akan berada di dalam keadaan pembaikan sehingga selesai. Tiada tempoh diberikan memandangkan pembaikan akan mengambil masa yang tidak diketahui. :lol: . Saya akan mengemaskini thread ini selepas planet boleh diakses kembali. Terima kasih.
<phyz> Diumumkan bahawa,Halaman Web Planet Ubuntu Malaysia sedang diselenggara.
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> orait2
<GunBladeIV> buruk tak aku translate
<GunBladeIV> sebab tu aku malas nk buat translation
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> Tempoh penyelanggaraan tersebut mungkin akan memakan masa yang agak lama walaubagaimana pun,anda masih boleh mengakses seperti biasa.harap maklum
<phyz> mcam tak berapa best je words aku
<GunBladeIV> eh mana ada leh
<GunBladeIV> dh down pun
<GunBladeIV> cer ko usha planet.ubuntu.com.my
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> baru je aku delete sume
<GunBladeIV> wakaka
<phyz> ko dah totally down for maintenance?
<GunBladeIV> thread tu apa eh?
<GunBladeIV> thread translate please
<GunBladeIV> yup.. down for major maintenance
<phyz> Thread tue bukan topik ker?
<GunBladeIV> lain
<phyz> "topik perbincangan"
<GunBladeIV> thead ni mcm rantai2 tu
<GunBladeIV> okeh2..
<phyz> alamak,galaxy s aku dah abes bateri lak
<phyz> kalo xleh check dictionary
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> malas.. aku nk fokus kat maintenance
<GunBladeIV> takpa ayat terabur. 
<phyz> Thread tue ape ek?
<GunBladeIV> yang penting sume paham
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> aku gune ayat ko.. topik perbincangan
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<GunBladeIV> :)
<phyz> Ooo
<phyz> Boleh jgk
<GunBladeIV> mcm kene je 
<GunBladeIV> yup
<phyz> kalo xbrapa ok kite cari perkataan yg lebih sesuai
<GunBladeIV> semart kan template baru
<GunBladeIV> nnt aku tambah lagi unity nye dock 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> Yup,i'd like it
<GunBladeIV> sbnrnye original gune theme lucid
<phyz> dah lame betul aku xlepaking kat forum
<GunBladeIV> tp aku nk convert kepada natty
<GunBladeIV> amik masa la. tp sikit2 la aku buat tu
<GunBladeIV> planet ni kene settle dulu
<GunBladeIV> bertahun dh.. wordpress classic gune
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> ko ckp ape bende pun pasal layout forum bkn aku taw pun
<phyz> hahaha
<phyz> ko tumpang server mane?
<phyz> gunblade
<phyz> ko leh inform x kat page tue
<phyz> utk sementara waktu kerja2 penyenggaraan
<phyz> soh deorg lepak kat fb ker
<phyz> kot2 ade problem ker kan
<GunBladeIV> kat planet.ubuntu.com.my yang putih tu ke? or kat forum post tu?
<phyz> kat annoucement sbb ko nak wat maintenance kan?
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: thread tu benang
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<phyz> ooo
<phyz> benang...bukan rangkaian ea?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> atau rantaian
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- u sux
<fairuz> thread bukan == diskusi ke
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: fairuz --> http://translate.google.com.my/?hl=en&tab=wT#auto|ms|thread
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> semangat
<GunBladeIV> gilo
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> tu lain
<ApOgEE> heheh
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- ko tgh projek apa skrng?
<fairuz> ni " forum thread "
<ApOgEE> aku dah kata... google pun setuju ngan aku
<phyz> hehe
<phyz> jadi,mana yang lebih sesuai?
<ApOgEE> hehehe... gunalah perkataan yang sesuai dengan keadaan. bahasa malaysia ini kaya
<phyz> Yezza...
<meng> ApOgEE: baik balik belajar engirsh man
<ApOgEE> meng: aku mana pandai engrish sangat... rojak petis je
<ApOgEE> meng: thanks for editing my wiki... lol
<wisevoyager> Assalamualaikum sumer..:-D
<wisevoyager> & salam 1Malaysia..
<fairuz> ahmed_khan_ameer: salam
<ahmed_khan_ameer> @fairuz, apa kabar ye?
<fairuz> baik2
<fairuz> tapi nak kluar dah ni keke
<ApOgEE> salam ahmed_khan_ameer 
<ahmed_khan_ameer> alaikumsalam sumer :D
<phyz> :)
<ApOgEE> ;))
<phyz> Wa'alaikumussalam
<ahmed_khan_ameer> wah meraih lak mlm ni, smlm nampak sunyi jer
<ApOgEE> ah, semalam pun meriah gak ahmed_khan_ameer .. ko je masuk dua saat, pastu kuar
<ahmed_khan_ameer> hahaha.. x de idea nk sembang ngn otai2 kat sini
<ahmed_khan_ameer> sya ni newbie nk knl2 ngn open source
<ahmed_khan_ameer> x tau sgt ape tu linux & open source
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: saya pun newbie juga... kita serupa
<ahmed_khan_ameer> hehe.. newbie?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> bior btol cik?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> setau sya yg lepak kat sini majoriti otai2 sumer
<ApOgEE> betul
<ahmed_khan_ameer> kita serupa la ek
<ApOgEE> saya newbie je baru... 
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ape tu? x paham le
<ApOgEE> lain la mcm GunBladeIV ... dia ubuntu member
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ahmed_khan_ameer> owh, ye ke ni?
<phyz> saye pun newbie jgk
<phyz> selamat berkenalan :D
<ApOgEE> ye ye selamat berkenalan ahmed_khan_ameer 
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Ap0gEE, time kasih..
<ahmed_khan_ameer> saya nka blaja tulisan jawi boleh ke dlm linux ni ek?
<ApOgEE> boleh
<ahmed_khan_ameer> camne ek?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ada ke tulisan jawi kat linux
<ahmed_khan_ameer> sya pakai linux mint, boleh jugak ke?
<phyz> maksudnya software tulisan jawi ker?
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: ada
<ApOgEE> linux mint pun boleh
<ahmed_khan_ameer> owh, mcm mane cara nye ye?
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=354
<ahmed_khan_ameer> @Ap0gEE, time kasih ye. Jap sya bukak.. :D
<ApOgEE> kalau nak jawi ada huruf cha pa nya, ko cari font farsi
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ok lah forum tu, thx bg link
<ahmed_khan_ameer> tp yg kat sini, http://www.ejawi.net/v3/index?e=downloads utk OS windows je camne tu?
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: takyah pakai yang tu... ada banyak lagi pilihan kat ubuntu.
<ahmed_khan_ameer> hmm, ye ke?
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: kalo nak best lagi, ko install je Sabily... http://www.sabily.org/website/
<ahmed_khan_ameer> sabily, tau tu tp camne nak install font jawi/ arab kat situ ye?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> sya pakai sabily 10.10 kat desktop
<ahmed_khan_ameer> kat netbook gna linux mint 11
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: kat Sabily takleh jawi?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> hmm, x tau camne nk apply jawi kat situ
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ada tak keyboard yg ada font arab kat situ?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> hmm..
<ahmed_khan_ameer> x lah, ok la tu..
<ApOgEE> haha... dlm ubuntu biasa pun boleh
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: ko pegi kat System > Pref > Keyboard
<ApOgEE> pastu ko add la arabic 
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ok..x2 thx saya cube ye..,
<ahmed_khan_ameer> خىتيسىﻻتسبنس ترنصسمي
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Ap0gEE, jadik..x2 :D
<lon3star> belanjer teh ais segelas la kalau dah jadi
<ahmed_khan_ameer> lon3star, hahaha..:-D
<ahmed_khan_ameer> boleh..x23
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ألسﻹم
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: kan aku dah kata
<ahmed_khan_ameer> yup btol tu Ap0gEE, thx a lot
<ahmed_khan_ameer> pasni sya kena cari sticker font arab lah psg kat keybod ni, he..he..
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: هلاسم دايت
<lon3star> ngantuk
<lon3star> jajajajaja
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> lon3star: bila teh ais?
<lon3star> jap lg ada kejer tu yg kena tahan 
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Ap0gEE, pe tu?
<lon3star> bila2 pun buleh bro
<ApOgEE> lon3star: kat aku punya terminal ni terbalik... hahahaha
<lon3star> tukar la locale
<ApOgEE> eh, ahmed_khan_ameer... kat aku punya terminal ni terbalik... 
<lon3star> buleh set language kat command kot
 * ApOgEE pakai irssi
<ahmed_khan_ameer> kat mne nk tukar tu?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> irssi? pe tu?
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: irssi tu irc client
<ahmed_khan_ameer> utk ape tu?
<ApOgEE> ahmed_khan_ameer: --> http://www.irssi.org/
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ok..x2 thx, jap..
<lon3star> aku rasa lcd aku ni besar sangat
<lon3star> kena duduk jauh sikit . kalau tak sakit mata
<ApOgEE> lon3star: berapa besar tu, 60"?
<lon3star> hahah
<lon3star> ni untuk pc jer
<lon3star> 22
<GunBladeIV> ApOgEE:- 
<GunBladeIV> mintak pendapat
<GunBladeIV> and kalau ang rajin
<lon3star> aku tv tak layan sangat, bertahun takder tv. ni baru ada
<GunBladeIV> ok tak mcm tu?
<ApOgEE> GunBladeIV: ok ok
<ApOgEE> heheh
<ApOgEE> amacam wisevoyager ?
<ahmed_khan_ameer> t3rbaek lah Ap0gEE..,
<ApOgEE> no problemo mate
<ahmed_khan_ameer> thanks sdra Ap0gEE
<ApOgEE> welkam
<ApOgEE> ok lah geng, esok aku ada kerja pagi2 buta
<ApOgEE> eh, bukan esok... jap lagi
<ApOgEE> petang aku ada kelas... demm
<wisevoyager> ok..2
<wisevoyager> anyway time kasih byk tunjuk ajar td tu..,
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: no problem
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: kalo nak exit, ko taip /quit
<wisevoyager> Assalamu 'alaikum, mate :)
<ApOgEE> mcm ni..
<wisevoyager> ok..2 thx
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- sudah
<GunBladeIV> buat masa ni itu dulu la aku mampu
<GunBladeIV> mata dh tak larat and tengkuk dh lenguh
<GunBladeIV> hahaha
<GunBladeIV> Semekom, sapa lagi yang belum tido?
 * adlan terus lari masuk tidor
<mypapit> wtf GunBladeIV 
<mypapit> wtf
<GunBladeIV> mypapit:- apa bikin?
<mypapit> GunBladeIV, perabis buat autocomplete jquery
<GunBladeIV> adlan:- ko ni nk kene sule ni
<GunBladeIV> \hoho tekun
<GunBladeIV> aku esok kje la
<GunBladeIV> kaco tol
<GunBladeIV> bdn letih dh ni
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-28
<ApOgEE> hehehe
 * ApOgEE poke phyz ... selamat pagi
<ApOgEE> oit GunBladeIV , tak tido ka?
<phyz> selamat pagi jgk
<phyz> sorry xperasan la apogee
<phyz> :D
<SuMarDi> :)
<ApOgEE> hehe
<ApOgEE> rajin kau me'like' kat pesbuk phyz 
<ApOgEE> ;p
<phyz> ahaha
<phyz> aah
<phyz> mls nak komen pjg2 skrg nie
<phyz> hehe
<root____> assalamualaikum..,
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> elo ahmed_khan_ameer 
<ahmed_khan_ameer> Salam Ap0gEE.., he..he..
<ahmed_khan_ameer> pehabaq/
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> !abuse | SuMarDi 
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<phyz> wah ramai betul yg tgk kungfu panda 2...huhuhu
<ApOgEE> hoh
<ApOgEE> phyz: ko pegi beli teket ke?
<amero> slmt petang
<tajul> halo
<tajul> anybody $home?
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-29
<root_> Assalamu alaikum & salam 1Malaysia kpd sumer geng2 #ubuntu-my
<root_> selamat menikmati hidangan tengahri.., :D
<yuskhanzab> salam..
<phyz> w'salam
<yuskhanzab> ingat tak ada org..
<yuskhanzab> :)
<phyz> ade je
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> salam
<phyz> wsalam
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> phyz:- planet abes doule triple post sama
<GunBladeIV> dem tol
<GunBladeIV> kene downkan balik smlm
<GunBladeIV> skrng ni ko tgk planet nye post ada double entry tak?
<GunBladeIV> sapa2 leh check tolong inform eh?
<phyz> ooo
<phyz> kat sblh mane tue ea?
<phyz> aku xcheck lg
<phyz> tapatalk mmg xleh access ker?
<phyz> mls tul nak on laptop
<phyz> hehe
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> try la on tapatalk..
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> sat aku try tgk
<GunBladeIV> dem.. this new plugin doesnt work well with blogspot feeds. 
<GunBladeIV> hmm..
<GunBladeIV> i think i need to have a look back at the codes
<GunBladeIV> aisey
<phyz> aku xleh load tapatalk
<phyz> dari address http://forums.ubuntu.com.my
<phyz> haha
<phyz> bagus2
<phyz> thanks gunblade
<phyz> dah boleh load semula
<phyz> :D
<GunBladeIV> erm..
<GunBladeIV> buleh load?
<GunBladeIV> gune apa?
<phyz> dah
<GunBladeIV> aku baru set kan utk iphone ngan ipad je. belum tapatalk tu
<phyz> ko buat ape tue?
<GunBladeIV> tapatalk tu aku tak tau pe bentu
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> tapa aku tau la
<phyz> oo
<GunBladeIV> LOL
<phyz> dgn tapatalk tue aku leh usha2 fav forum aku
<phyz> hehe
<phyz> unread,read dsb
<phyz> senang sket aku nak respond(mana yang aku leh respond la)
<GunBladeIV> ohw
<GunBladeIV> tp skrng ni planet buleh tak access dari ipad ngan iphone?
<GunBladeIV> and/or?
<phyz> aku xdpt nak respond ttg soalan ko tue,mungkin kawan2 kite yg guna produk apple leh tolong kot?
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> tapatalk tu apa dush
<GunBladeIV> haha
<SuMarDi> hehe
<SuMarDi> WTF GunBladeIV
<GunBladeIV> yeah.. kawan kita yang kene ngan ciri2 sdh sampai
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> w0ot w0ot SuMarDi 
<phyz> haha
<GunBladeIV> apa pasal tah. tang blog gune blogspot dia update akan jadi double entry
<GunBladeIV> dem tol
<GunBladeIV> adoi
<phyz> double entry?aku tgk ok je
<GunBladeIV> erm. dh aku dh hapuskan
<GunBladeIV> lol
<phyz> ooo
<phyz> padan la xjumpe
<GunBladeIV> kalau tak hapuskan.. smlm mypapit buzz aku kat empathy(anggap je feature ni ada kat empathy) kol 3 pg ke kol bpe tah, bagitau ada post sama sampai 7-8 kali
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> terus aku downkan balik.. pastu tido dengan tenang walaupun planet tgh jem
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> huhu
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- wtf wtf pastu hilang. lol. 
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- aku nk masukkan blog ko dlm planet ubuntu-my leh?
<GunBladeIV> sapa nk aku masukkan blog dlm planet ubuntu-my bagitau eh
<GunBladeIV> makasih
<GunBladeIV> sementara aku tak tido lagi ni. 
<phyz> aku tak nak 
<GunBladeIV> kalau lepas aku tido ni.. minggu depan nye weekend la baru aku leh 
<GunBladeIV> minggu ni busy sket
<phyz> oo
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: oh boleh jer. tapi aku jarang cerita pasal ubuntu
<GunBladeIV> takpa.. 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> ko cite pasal ubuntu nnt ko tag as ubuntu kan?
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: owh takpa ka. 
<GunBladeIV> or linux?
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: yup. biasanya aku akan tag
<SuMarDi> open source, linux
<phyz> sesuai....
<SuMarDi> kalau aku blog la
<SuMarDi> haha
<SuMarDi> dah jarang blog skrg
<SuMarDi> :)
<GunBladeIV> mcm mana apps iphone?
<GunBladeIV> badminton tu? cun ka?
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: boleh la
<SuMarDi> :)
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<SuMarDi> hehe ko try la baru tau cun ke tak
<SuMarDi> :P
<GunBladeIV> boleh la tu mcm masyuk tu
<GunBladeIV> aku pernah try dh..
<GunBladeIV> kejap je sblm tukar semula phone ngan awek 
<GunBladeIV> haha
<SuMarDi> ooo
<SuMarDi> hehe
<GunBladeIV> menarik
<SuMarDi> xde la masyuk sgt pun
<GunBladeIV> tu nk tau progress. mana la tau dh kuar version baru kan
<SuMarDi> ooo belum keluar lagi
<SuMarDi> nak buat utk iPad nnt
<SuMarDi> tapi belum ada masa untuk buat lagi
<SuMarDi> nnt la bulan puasa kot sambung buat apps tu
<SuMarDi> skrg ni masih busy dengan benda lain
<GunBladeIV> ohw i see. 
<GunBladeIV> bulan puasa ghairah programming lebey eh?
<GunBladeIV> dasyat sumardi ni
<GunBladeIV> :P
<phyz> :D
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: bulan puasa biasanya takda training
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: so boleh duduk kat rumah
<SuMarDi> hehe
<GunBladeIV> ohw.. 
<GunBladeIV> lupe plak ko busy training
<GunBladeIV> rezeki melimpah2 
<GunBladeIV> huu..
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: hehe 
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: ko ada CentOS 5.6?
<GunBladeIV> takde la 
<GunBladeIV> kenapa eh?
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: oo xpe. nk guna utk training dua minggu lg
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: baru download
<GunBladeIV> rofl
<GunBladeIV> dasyat ang ni
<GunBladeIV> sume OS ko fluent ke sumardi?
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: eh takda la dasyat
<SuMarDi> :p
<SuMarDi> fluent takda la fluent sgt
<GunBladeIV> kalau tak fluent mcm mana leh bagi training sumardi. huhu. jgn la rendah diri
<GunBladeIV> :P
<GunBladeIV> personal training ada pakej tak?
<GunBladeIV> hahaha
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: kita ajar apa yg kita guna la
<SuMarDi> mana yg kita tak guna tu, sama2 la belajar
<SuMarDi> personal pakej takda
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> baru nk masuk pakej personal
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<GunBladeIV> nk mintak ajar tadi
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: alah ko 
<SuMarDi> belajar sendiri sudah...
<phyz> mantaplah
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- belajar sendiri nnt sesat
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: takda sesat nya
<GunBladeIV> haha. aku tgh belajar sendiri offline web gune html5 sesat akhirnya
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> last2 ke menda lain
<GunBladeIV> lol
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: cun
<SuMarDi> dah jadi ke?
<GunBladeIV> buleh la
<GunBladeIV> nk fluent kan dulu
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: huh kan jadi tu
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: tu la tak payah personal training
<GunBladeIV> json -> local storage vice versa
<GunBladeIV> haha
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: belajar sendiri boleh buat punya
<GunBladeIV> sesat jadinye..
<GunBladeIV> kene balik pangkal jalan dulu baru jadi
<GunBladeIV> haha
<phyz> korg sembanglah dulu
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> phyz:- ko nk buat apa?
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: ko stay kat mana skrg?
<GunBladeIV> aku kat taman equine
<GunBladeIV> kat mcD atas jusco taman equine tu
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: ooo
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: kadang2 aku ada lepak kat McD tu
<GunBladeIV> lol.. ye ke?
<GunBladeIV> kalau lepak roger2 la
<GunBladeIV> aku dekat sgt
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: yup
<GunBladeIV> jalan kaki pun aku leh sampai
<GunBladeIV> tp amik masa 5 minit la
<GunBladeIV> turun bukit ..
<GunBladeIV> haha
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: nahh nnt aku roger klu ada turun sana
<GunBladeIV> orait
<GunBladeIV> aku tak lepak kat situ. selalu drive thru je
<GunBladeIV> sebab rumah dekat
<GunBladeIV> tu tak pernah nmpk ko kot
<GunBladeIV> ko rumah kat subang lg?
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: takda la selalu aku lepak sana
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: ada la kadang2 je. aku rmh kt puchong je
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- ohw.. kat puchong ke? rofl. sblm ni igt umah ko kat area2 sunway or subang
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- takpa2.. nnt jumpe la
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- aku pun lama hilang tu pasal takde org tau aku duduk mana
<lon3star> apo
<GunBladeIV> keh keh keh
<GunBladeIV> sume menghilang hujung minggu
<GunBladeIV> aku jugak sorang2
<GunBladeIV> udienz:- wussup
<GunBladeIV> :)
<lon3star> biasa la
<lon3star> tidur dah ke GunBladeIV 
<GunBladeIV> belum
<GunBladeIV> tgh tulis blog sat
<GunBladeIV> haha
<GunBladeIV> baru settle
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> bg aku link ke blog kau buleh bro?
<SuMarDi> +1 GunBladeIV
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> lon3star:- and check kat planet
<GunBladeIV> planet ubuntu-my
<GunBladeIV> ada situ blog aku
<GunBladeIV> segan aku nk iklan kat sini
<GunBladeIV> haha
<lon3star> mana tahu
<lon3star> bg pm la
<GunBladeIV> lon3star:- dpt pm aku
<GunBladeIV> ?
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- +1 utk apa tu?
<lon3star> dpt
<lon3star> tq tq
<SuMarDi> GunBladeIV: untuk awesome
<GunBladeIV> lol
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- ko la awesomness
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- aku sunyi skrng ni. series chuck dh abes. lol
<GunBladeIV> SuMarDi:- tu ada masa blog tu
<GunBladeIV> oklah
<lon3star> rajin kau update blog kau yer
<GunBladeIV> esok kerja.. saya mau berlabuh dulu.
<GunBladeIV> lon3star:- skrng ni tgh free
<GunBladeIV> lagipun tujuan tu utk memperingati diri sendiri kalau lupe masa akan dtg
<GunBladeIV> haha
<lon3star> blog aku cuma di update bila ada niat
<GunBladeIV> banyak menda aku rujuk blog sendiri
<lon3star> heheh
<GunBladeIV> niat?
<GunBladeIV> mcm mana tu?
<lon3star> sama la macama ku
<GunBladeIV> apa cth niat?
<GunBladeIV> ooo..
<GunBladeIV> ye la
<GunBladeIV> takot lupa nnt.. so tulis kat blog
<GunBladeIV> bukan nk harap org baca pun
<GunBladeIV> keke
<GunBladeIV> diri sendiri je cari 
<GunBladeIV> keke
<lon3star> kalau ada case menarik. aku update blog aku
<lon3star> kalau tak, haram
<GunBladeIV> sama2
<GunBladeIV> cume skrng ni aku update kerap sket pasal banyak mas
<GunBladeIV> tgh cuti belajar
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<lon3star> banyak entry ubuntu :)
<lon3star> menarik2
<lon3star> aku rasa last sekali aku install ubuntu tahun 2008 kot
<lon3star> install kat laptop sebab masa tu takder internet
<lon3star> jadi dari livecd aku install 
<lon3star> selalunya aku install debian guna netinstall
<lon3star> tp perlu ada internet untuk install packages lain
<lon3star> 2/detach
<ejat> GunBladeIV: ?
 * ejat pokes udienz
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-21
<hoho> hye
<hoho> kInOzAwA-:  ni mcm kenal je
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<unitedpotsmokers> HELLO
<penreturns> wahahahhaha
<penreturns> :3
<nubirc> +i
<nubirc> mode +i
<nubirc> lol
<nubirc> <--nub
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-22
<noob> salam..ade sesiapakah disini?
<ApOgEE> ejat: 
<ejat> yo
<ApOgEE> apa cer?
<ejat> tgh nak upload update 3.08 to 3.010
<ApOgEE> aku dah disable board
<ApOgEE> ok cantik
<ApOgEE> aku tgh keje... bikin proposal
<ApOgEE> huhu
<Guest25535> ok 
<ApOgEE> ejat: dia guna cross-site scripting ke?
<ApOgEE> http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2004-1809/
<ejat> ontah .. x kaji pun 
<ejat> huhu 
<ApOgEE> 24.150.46.249 - - [21/May/2012:08:32:30 -0700] "GET /viewforum.php?f=http://turiusisjsuisnsi.chat.ru/html/body? HTTP/1.1" 404 8672 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)" 
<ApOgEE> ejat: http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/5671/
<ejat> okie .. x de masa plak nak tgk log :) 
<ApOgEE> haha... aku pun x berapa ada masa ni... intai2 je... banyak gak cubaan dia
<ejat> ApOgEE: ko online kan balik board
<ApOgEE> ejat: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1000114/
<ejat> install x jalan .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: Please delete, move or rename the install directory before you use your board. If this directory is still present, only the Administration Control Panel (ACP) will be accessible.
<ejat> ok .. 
<ejat> done .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku dah enable
<ejat> ok jap 
<ejat>  
<ejat> Updating database to latest stable release
<ejat> Database type :: mysql4
<ejat> Previous version :: 3.0.8
<ejat> Updated version :: 3.0.10
<ejat> Updating database schema
<ejat> Progress :: . . . . . . . . Done
<ejat> Result :: No errors
<ejat> Updating data
<ejat> Progress :: Done
<ejat> Result :: No errors
<ejat> Updating version and optimising tables
<ejat> Progress :: . . Done
<ejat> Result :: No errors
<ejat> Update completed
<ejat> The database update was successful. Now you need to continue the update process.
<ejat> Continue the update process now
<ejat> Powered by phpBB® Forum Software © phpBB Group
<ApOgEE> ejat: kena restore backup dulu kot...
<ejat> x x 
<ejat> ok jerk 
<ejat> mmg step2
<ApOgEE> forum title hacked by el-cewad tu kat dlm db kan?
<ApOgEE> ejat: ko ingat tak title forum tu sebelum dia tukar?
<ApOgEE> dlm phpbb_forums
<ejat> dah siap 
<ejat> x ingat 
<ejat> cuba check kat ACP 
<ejat> version 
<ejat> ade lagi hacked tu 
<ejat> topic ke pe ? 
<ejat> kire kena hacked topic la ek ? 
<ejat> mana nak ingat topic byk2
<ApOgEE> ejat: 
<ApOgEE> mysql> select forum_id,forum_name from phpbb_forums;
<ApOgEE> +----------+---------------------------------------------+
<ApOgEE> | forum_id | forum_name                                  |
<ApOgEE> +----------+---------------------------------------------+
<ApOgEE> |        1 | Info                                        | 
<ApOgEE> |        2 | <h1>Hacked by eL-CeWaD | Millikuvvetler.net | 
<ApOgEE> |        3 | <h1>Hacked by eL-CeWaD | Millikuvvetler.net | 
<ejat> owh .. 
<ApOgEE> |        4 | <h1>Hacked by eL-CeWaD| Millikuvvetler.net  | 
<ApOgEE> |        5 | <h1>Hacked by eL-CeWaD | Millikuvvetler.net | 
<ApOgEE> |        6 | Pengumuman                                  | 
<ApOgEE> |        7 | <h1>Hacked by eL-CeWaD / Millikuvvetler.net | 
<ApOgEE> |        8 | Video                                       | 
<ApOgEE> |        9 | Tutorial dan Tip                            | 
<ApOgEE> |       10 | Bantuan Umum                                | 
<ApOgEE> |       11 | Web Programming                             | 
<ejat> owh ... 
<ApOgEE> |       12 | LoCo Team                                   | 
<ApOgEE> |       13 | Related Discussion                          | 
<ejat> kena tanye gunblade
<ApOgEE> |       14 | Software                                    | 
<ApOgEE> |       15 | Discussion                                  | 
<ejat> ade sape ingat 
<ApOgEE> |       16 | Ubuntu 7.10                                 | 
<ApOgEE> |       17 | Installation                                | 
<ApOgEE> |       18 | MeetUp &amp; Meeting                        | 
<ApOgEE> |       29 | Security                                    | 
<ApOgEE> |       30 | Tools                                       | 
<ApOgEE> |       31 | HACKED BY EL-CEWAD                          | 
<ApOgEE> |       32 | Network Security Monitoring(NSM)            | 
<ejat> or kena guess from respond topic
<ApOgEE> |       33 | Server                                      | 
<ApOgEE> |       34 | LAMP                                        | 
<ApOgEE> |       36 | Domain Name System(DNS)                     | 
<ApOgEE> |       37 | Samba Server                                | 
<ApOgEE> |       38 | File Transfer Protocol(FTP)                 | 
<ApOgEE> |       39 | SVN/CVS                                     | 
<ApOgEE> |       40 | Lightweight Directory Access Protocol(LDAP) | 
<ApOgEE> |       41 | Ubuntu 8.04                                 | 
<ApOgEE> |       42 | Ubuntu 8.10                                 | 
<ApOgEE> |       43 | Internet                                    | 
<ApOgEE> |       44 | Ubuntu 9.04                                 | 
<ApOgEE> |       45 | End of Life Version                         | 
<ApOgEE> |       46 | Ubuntu 9.10                                 | 
<ApOgEE> |       47 | Ubuntu 10.04                                | 
<ApOgEE> |       48 | Ubuntu 10.10                                | 
<ApOgEE> |       49 | Ubuntu 11.04                                | 
<ApOgEE> |       50 | Ubuntu 11.10                                | 
<ApOgEE> |       51 | Ubuntu 12.04                                | 
<ApOgEE> |       52 | Ubuntu Lepaking                             | 
<ApOgEE> |       53 | Maklum Balas                                | 
<ApOgEE> +----------+---------------------------------------------+
<ApOgEE> 42 rows in set (0.00 sec)
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku tak ingat tajuk sebelum ni
<ejat> adeh .. 
<ApOgEE> kalo ada backup boleh tengok
<ejat> kena tanye papitos
<ejat> backup mcm mana 
<ejat> dreamhost ade backup kut 
<ejat> disable dulu la board
<ejat> so total 6 la ek ? 
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku dah ubah... 'to fix title'
<ejat> ok thanks . jap lagi aku cari backup kut2 ade 
<excalibr> ApOgEE: forum tu tak di cloudflare'd ke?
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<ApOgEE> excalibr: tak
<ApOgEE> helo fairuz 
<fairuz> sibuk ka ApOgEE
<unitedpotsmokers> hell...hell..hello
<fairuz> wb hyperair
<hyperair> hi fairuz =)
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> darknite: wsalam
<darknite> aku dapat email 
<darknite> diorang cakap forum ubuntu ada problem erk
<mfauzirahman> ore dok ghama mano
<excalibr> :(
<excalibr> forum kena goda
<LoKLaQ> kInOzAwA-, 
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> selamat pagi kawan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-23
<excalibr> slmt tgh hari..
<ApOgEE> selamat
<ApOgEE> excalibr: apa khabar?
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> ApOgEE: excalibr
<ApOgEE> hello fairuz 
<fairuz> :)
<ApOgEE> apa bikin?
<fairuz> mcm besa, duk kompil
<ApOgEE> kompil jgn tak kompil...
<excalibr> kengkawan
<excalibr> ada web dev tak kat sini?
<fairuz> senyap je, takde agaknye :)
<angch> excalibr: busy. tapi go ahead.
<angch> excalibr: ?
<excalibr> tgh pk2 nak hire org buat portal control panel
<excalibr> web front dengan backend sekali
<excalibr> agak2 berapa kos dia erk
<angch> excalibr: :P sorry. sibuk sekarang.
<angch> excalibr: kan lebih senang gunakan cms untuk portal?
<angch> joomla, drupal, wordpress, etc, etc.
<excalibr> angch: takpe..boleh respond bila2..
<angch> excalibr: dunno, dah try http://www.freelancer.com/ ?
<excalibr> angch: kemudian buat module?
<angch> at least dapatkan anggaran kos dari sana
<ApOgEE> excalibr: aku buat web dev
<ApOgEE> bila nak?
<excalibr> ApOgEE: baru planning je..nak usha2 dulu :)
<excalibr> ApOgEE: boleh pm?
<fairuz> excalibr: ApOgEE: rancak bincang bisnes tu :)
<excalibr> fairuz: dia tak repond pun haha
<fairuz> excalibr: keke sibuk tu
<fairuz> excalibr: keja bidang apa tu
<excalibr> fairuz: keje biasa2 jer :)
<ApOgEE> excalibr: bleh... 
<ApOgEE> hahah... tak perasan, tgh menaip
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-24
<excalibr> slmt tgh hari. tak turun lunch ke
<unitedpotsmokers> hall hall hallow
<fairuz> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-25
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo2u too fairuz
<shah`> hai meng
<penreturns> :3
<fairuz> 3:D
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-26
<NovaX> hii
<excalibr> hi
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-20
<shah`> !seen shahlinux
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops> shahlinux (~sh@freedns.manczak.de) terakhir saya lihat dia keluar IRC dari #ubuntu-my 17 hari, 1 hour, 45 menit yang lalu dengan pesanan : (Ping timeout: 246 seconds).
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-26
<ApOgEE> salam
<ejat> wsalam 
<ejat> dah post kat fb baru muncul kah 
<ejat> ahaks 
<excalibr> ApOgEE, ejat : http://freebnc.org :P
<ejat> lama dah x pakai bouncer
<excalibr> erk .net bukan org
<excalibr> ejat ada private server ke
<ApOgEE> uih
<ApOgEE> ejat: wakakaka
<ApOgEE> mood hujung minggu
<ejat>  ecececeece
<ejat> hows life ? 
<ejat> bile la nak ade meetup 
<ejat> @ lepaking
<meetingology> ejat: Error: "lepaking" is not a valid command.
<ejat> aritu kat putrajaya .. lunch ngn jipang n tajul 
<ejat> byk cite masing2 x up2date
<ejat> i pun bz tahan gaban .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: ok je, biasa2
<ApOgEE> hujung minggu yg tenang... sbb keje dah siap
<ApOgEE> dah beberapa bulan jadual penuh sampai weekend
<ejat> owh okie 
<ejat> no wonder la 
<ejat> x pe la .. bz == masyukkk
<ApOgEE> jom la buat lepaking
<ejat> arinie ? 
<ApOgEE> ajak penreturns sekali
<ejat> leh aku pakai baju oren tu 
<ejat> x pakai lagi 
<ejat> ade duk dalam plastik
<ApOgEE> pen dah pegi penang ke?
<ejat> sama ngn baju raring ringtail
<ejat> tatau 
<ejat> mana la aku tau update2 org nie 
<ApOgEE> kata nak bikin ubuntucon?
<ApOgEE> huhuhu
<ejat> domain sampai dah xpired 
<ejat> x renew 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ejat> adeh mcm2
<ejat> buang mcm tu jerk beli domain 
<ejat> .asia
<ApOgEE> excalibr: apa bikin?
<ejat> jom adhoc lepaking arinie ? 
<ejat> ingt pagi td nak g driving range
<ApOgEE> pasang bnc katne excalibr ?
<ejat> pastu mcm malas la plak .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: kalo ramai ok gak.. kalo berdua je, nanti my wife jeles
<ejat> hooho 
<ejat> jeles ? 
<ejat> OMG ... 
<ejat> x kan la dia x kenal i lagi kut 
<ApOgEE> jeles la tak dating nngan dia
<ejat> i bukan pompuan u ... 
<ejat> oooooooooo
<ejat> bukan dah hari2 dating ker
<ejat> aiya ... 
<ApOgEE> beberapa minggu dah layan keje sampai pagi
<ApOgEE> sian kat dia
<ApOgEE> hahaa
<ejat> fairuz dah kt malaysia jugak kan ? 
 * ejat pang fairuz
<ejat> pergh .. ko nie 
<ejat> x patut2
<ejat> no wonder la dia jeles ... sbb ko x layan dia 
<ejat> fairuz: oooo en fairuz
<ApOgEE> haha
<ApOgEE> quit terus?
<ejat> adeh 
<ejat> sape lagi yang leh ajak ngeteh nie ? 
<ejat> a.k.a lunch 
<ejat> lapor nie 
<ApOgEE> hahaha...
<ApOgEE> aku mandi pun belum lagi ni
<ApOgEE> tengah melayan pesbuk, tengok posting lama kat group
<ApOgEE> wakakaka
#ubuntu-my 2014-05-19
<biborn> testis
<biborn> kInOzAwA: main vpe lg?
#ubuntu-my 2015-05-18
<excalibr> helo apa khabar semua
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-23
<Enchanted> Dain bramaged.
<ejat> imaprog: huhu 
<ejat> dah okie ? 
<imaprog> ok daa, im back
<imaprog> haha
<ejat> boleh tahan juga anda nie 
<ejat> dari hphone pun bleh
<ejat> quasseldroid
<ejat> connect ke core
<imaprog> phone mediatek punye chipset, bnyak sgt social apps boleh hang
<imaprog> pastu panas goreng telur
<imaprog> haha
<ejat> wooooooooooo
<imaprog> install fb messenger haritu cm nk terbakar phone haha
<ejat> woo
<repeater_my> hmm
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-24
<repeater_my> w00f
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-27
<shah> hi
<pseudo> shah Hi
 * ejat pokes shah
 * ejat pang pseudo
#ubuntu-my 2017-05-22
<shah> test
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-21
<UbuntuMY> <Oh53m> Assalammualaikum...nak bertanya...antara apache,,lighttpd,httpd, dan nginx mana yg lagi ok dan disarankan dan mudah untuk guna bagi mereka yang  hendak baru blajar untuk membangun web server??  #maaf kalau soalan tiada kena mengena
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> cuba google, tgk mana plg byk artikel
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Salam n Slmt ptg, Ada x contoh utk auto backup mysql. Sy dh pakai mysqldump.sh dh cron job.. tapi x running la.
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @fendy_dtm, Abam @UmarzukiCell boleh share kot idea..hari tu ada share psl backup dlt group ni ke
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Ke group lain
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @fendy_dtm, automysqlbackup
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> http://www.zmanda.com/quick-mysql-backup.html
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> atau innobackupex
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> @UmarzukiCell, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-hot-backups-of-mysql-databases-with-percona-xtrabackup-on-ubuntu-14-04
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @Oh53m, Semua mudah. Buat website bukan nak fokus kat webserver tu sangat pun. So tak kisah sangat webserver mana nak guna. Belajar semua pun bagus
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @fendy_dtm, Apa yang tak running? Cron ke, shell script ke, mysqldump tu ke?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://youtu.be/qOxgWHl89b0
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Mohd Syukor:  VMWare vs Canonical OpenStack
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> VMWare vs Canonical OpenStack
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-22
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kalau network ciput jangan mimpi! Sekurang2nya setiap sekolah kena ada minimum 100mbps
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> @Sharuzzaman, Cron jadi cuma shell script je x jadi
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Guna mysqldump ke ? Dah cuba run script tu dulu .. Google je mysqldump manual banyak
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @fendy_dtm, paste shell script tu sini
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Gunakan pastebin
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Cat shellscript | pastebinit
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> guna pastebin ni dia archive dan index kat search engine kan
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Pasal tu suruh paste sini. Kang ada server kena hack pulak nanti
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tu pasal aku tak prefer pastebin, haha.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> sy try juga cari yang sblom2 nie pastebin ..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> x kelihatan plak kat search engine
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-23
<UbuntuMY> <mxdxv> salam
<UbuntuMY> <mxdxv> kenapa keluar error ini
<UbuntuMY> <mxdxv> zcat /tmp/initrd.img-`uname -r`.gz | cpio -it | grep virtio  gzip: /tmp/initrd.img-4.4.0-127-generic.gz: not in gzip format  cpio: premature end of archive
<UbuntuMY> <mxdxv> ada solution??
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Bukan gzip
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Gzip tak kenal
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> file
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Jom plan berbuka Ubuntu-my!
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> Bila mahu buat? Khamis atau Jumaat?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kena Bawa berbincang n dapat persetujuan ramai
<UbuntuMY> mythrage was added by: mythrage
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-24
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @myfenris, Ok
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> So lauk kita apa
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Suggest date , tempat berbuka
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Tempat kalau boleh berdekatan lrt/mrt dan ada surau
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Huhu best tu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> jom doc
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @myfenris, Dalam mrt ada surau besar hahaha.  Boleh pakat dengan makcik cleaner
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @amin007ledang, Mak cik cliner? Bangla cleaner ada la
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @nanasklinux, Aku pernah jumpa makcik cleaner.
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> OOO .. KO ngorat makcik cleaner ke haha
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @amin007ledang, aku tak penah lagi naik mrt
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> surau mrt mana yg besar
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @nanasklinux, Masa itu hendak mandi sebelum pergi kursus jomweb punya. Minta tolong makcik jaga beg baju
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-25
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntus-mark-shuttleworth-pulls-no-punches-on-red-hat-and-vmware-in-openstack-cloud/
<UbuntuMY> <CikguYob> @linuxmalaysia, powwer
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Depency mgila lg..
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Production still going with 14.04  Development di 16.04 pon bnyk tak fix lg.. dh tpaksa upgrade ke 18.04.. arghhhhh...
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @myfenris jom lepak cari ketenangan lpas tarawih 😝
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @linuxmalaysia, @linuxmalaysia bos.. are u ready? 😂
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> Sebab itu lah saya mula dulu. 😊 Komando ke depan.
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hahaha yg ke depan dulu ialah PAC kemudian normal infantri.. komando penyelesaian terakhir.  Paling last depa antaq ialah rambo  😂
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 14.04 tgl +- 1 ja lg.. kna move on jgk nih 😢
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @mauisabily, Malam ni Seksyen 24 Shah alam
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Jom sape free
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> @myfenris, Menggoyangkan iman ni... Maaf tuan, saya tak dapat turut serta. Org rumah bertugas di Thomas Cup.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Wow ! OK
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Group lain yg ajak tp open to everyone rasenye
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Time biasa ada gak cendol tu? Ke bulan pose je?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> boleh jg nanti lepas raya tt sana
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> jom petang ni join iftar ittutor.net   https://m.facebook.com/groups/5043932077?view=permalink&id=10155515964397078
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Aik...membawang?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tu bahasa millennials hehe... gossiping
<UbuntuMY> <Encik_Ubuntu> @mauisabily, bertabahlah
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-26
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Tau
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-27
<UbuntuMY> <mkamalmustafa> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/ubuntu-18-10-gsconnect-extension-by-default
<UbuntuMY> <mkamalmustafa> dah lama tak follow ubuntu. Sekarang diorang pakai kde utk desktop ?
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @mkamalmustafa, pakai gnome. Sekarang saya pakai Linux Mint MATE
